# Aufbauthread Yeti SB 150



## Skeet34 (21. Mai 2019)

Moin moin,
da ich bisher viel im Forum unterwegs war ohne mich anzumelden hier mal etwas dass sicher vielen gefällt.
Teile habe ich soweit alle bestellt, einiges ist davon auch schon da, der rest kommt bis Anfang Juni.

Ich baue mir das Rad auf, da ich grade sonst nur Rahmen rumfliegen habe, ich jedoch immer schon ein 29" Enduro wollte und ich dass jetzt so machen kann wie ich das will.
Habe bisher immer relativ schnell alles an einem fertigen Bike umgebaut habe, da mich dies oder jenes stört....

Fotos hänge ich unten gleich an.

Um die Spannung zu steigern dachte ich mir eventuell die Teile die hier erraten werden direkt anzukündigen (ohne waage natürlich)

Kurze Anmerkungen: Reifenfreiheit hat der Rahmen wohl nicht mehr wirklich viel, daher und aus persönlichen Gründen wird das kein "+" aufbau.
Gewicht ist mir eigentlich extrem wichtig, bei dem Aufbau aber dann irgendwie doch nicht. (Kommt bestimmt erst wenn mir auffällt wo ich was sparen kann xD)
Lenker und Vorbau hatte ich noch von meinem 650b Enduro, das wird später auch irgendwann wieder aufgebaut aber das Projekt hier steht grade im Vordergrund.


Rahmen: Yeti SB150 Größe M
Steuersatz:                          Chris King Dropset Ceramic      (102gramm)
Gabel:                                 Fox 36 Factory Grip2 2020       (2100gramm)
Dämpfer:                             Fox DHX2 Factory 2-Pos 2020   (450gramm)
Feder:                                 Fox SLS 400x2.75                    (283gramm)
Lenker:                               ENVE M7 25Rise(wird auf 760mm gekürzt
Vorbau:                              ENVE M7 35x35
Griffe:                                Ergon GD1 DH Stealth (Normal) (123gramm)
Aheadkappe:                       ENVE
Sattel:                                WTB Silverado Carbon               (181gramm)
Stütze:                               RS Reverb AXS 150mm hub       (738gramm)
Bremsen:                           Formula Cura 2piston Silver        (261gramm(hinten))
Bremsscheiben:                   Formula 203mm + 180mm        (387gramm)
Adapter:                   Vorne: Formula PM7                            (37gramm)
Reifen VO:                           Maxxis Minion DHF 3C MaxxTerra Exo TR 29x2,5 (1062gramm)
Reifen HI:                            Maxxis Aggressor Exo TR 29x2,3 (900gramm)
Laufradsatz:                        Zipp 3 Zero Moto Silver/Stealth    (1977gramm)
Kurbel:                                Sram X01 170mm DUB               (398gramm)
Kettenblatt:                        AbsoluteBlack XX1 Oval 32Z. schwarz
Kettenführung:                    OneUp BashGuide black (für 34z.) (105gramm)
Innenlager:                         Sram PF92 DUB                           (68gramm)
Schaltwerk:                         Sram XX1 AXS                            (375gramm)
Trigger:                               Sram XX1 AXS                            (82gramm)
Kassette:                             Sram XG1299 Rainbow                (365gramm)
Kette:                                 Sram PC1299 Rainbow                 (264gramm)
Spacer:                               Ritchey Carbon (5mm, 2x 10mm) (6gramm)


Gesamtgewicht : 10264gramm Aktuell


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Mai 2019)

uuuh. dabei 
und willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## espanolito255 (22. Mai 2019)

Schön! Sind die Scheiben aus Stahl? Kannst du bitte mal die Stärke messen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Mai 2019)

espanolito255 schrieb:


> Schön! Sind die Scheiben aus Stahl? Kannst du bitte mal die Stärke messen?


Ja sind sie. 2mm dick. Ich habe eine in 203mm rumliegen, falls Interesse besteht. Wurde 2x gefahren.


----------



## Skeet34 (23. Mai 2019)

UPDATE 2: 
Sram X01 Kurbel 170mm DUB 
Sram DUB PF92 
Rock Shox Reverb AXS 440x31,6 150mm Hub
Werde den Haupttext heut Abend Updaten


----------



## Skeet34 (27. Mai 2019)

Neuer Tag neue Teile.

Heute Mal mit der Gabel, Steuersatz, Hinterbremse und Feder für den Dämpfer.

Gabel gibt's die 2020 Fox 36 Factory Grip2 not 170mm und 44mm Offset.
Chris King Dropset Ceramic Steuersatz und Formula Cura 2piston Bremsen in Silber, das wird zum Laufradsatz passen 
Dazu ne Fox SLS Feder in 400x2.75


----------



## Skeet34 (28. Mai 2019)

Und wieder ein Update.

Sram XX1 Axs has arrived. 

Gewicht wird oben hinzugefügt.


----------



## Skeet34 (5. Juni 2019)

733g für den Dämpfer mit Feder. Gewicht wird natürlich wieder angepasst.
Ich hoffe Mal der Rahmen und der Rest kommen nächste Woche, ich halte es einfach nicht mehr aus


----------



## Skeet34 (12. Juni 2019)

Freu mich dass ich den Thread wieder updaten kann.

Zipp 3ZeroMoto Laufradsatz in Silver/stealth (silver/teal wäre zwar schöner gewesen aber ich möchte noch in diesem Leben fahren.)

Ist zwar relativ schwer aber was soll's.


----------



## pat (13. Juni 2019)

Was hat dich dazu bewogen, diesen LRS zu wählen? Der außergewöhnliche technische Ansatz? Oder was?


----------



## Skeet34 (13. Juni 2019)

pat schrieb:


> Was hat dich dazu bewogen, diesen LRS zu wählen? Der außergewöhnliche technische Ansatz? Oder was?


Genau, würde einfach auch gerne für mich wissen ob das so funktioniert wie es beworben wird und wie lange der LRS hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooniak (13. Juni 2019)

Skeet34 schrieb:


> Gesamtgewicht : 10607gramm


Pro Gramm vermutlich 1€, oder? Klingt nach einem teuren Aufbau...

Aber schickes Teil, was du dir aufbauen wirst. Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Skeet34 (13. Juni 2019)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Pro Gramm vermutlich 1€, oder? Klingt nach einem teuren Aufbau...
> 
> Aber schickes Teil, was du dir aufbauen wirst. Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


Im VK vermutlich, den exakten Preis von allem will ich gar nicht wissen 
Aber es war schon immer mein Traum ein Yeti zu haben, jetzt in der Ausstattung war das zwar nicht geplant, aber da Sram/Zipp die Teile in den letzten Monaten released hat, bin ich gespannt ob das was beworben wird auch passt. Ich bin eigentlich ein fan von einem leisen Fahrrad, hatte die Idee selbst Einzuspeichen mit Onyx naben, aber wollte auch unbedingt den Quarq TyreWiz. Aber vielleicht Speiche ich dass dann mal um wenn ich dazu komme.
Sonst wird das Rad wie schon gesagt ein Traum den ich mir erfülle.

Edit: Lenker und Vorbau wird doch noch geändert, so bleibt die Enve combo die ich oben gewogen habe für meinen Rahmen den ich noch hier liegen habe. 
Nach dem was mir gesagt wurde kann ich das Rad auch endlich am Wochenende aufbauen.


----------



## Skeet34 (15. Juni 2019)

Kurzes Update. Rad ist fertig! Soweit es die aktuellen teile zulassen natürlich. Bremsen werden im Laufe des Jahres noch geändert sowie Titanfeder am Dämpfer. Ob ich nochmal klickies Versuche weiß ich auch noch nicht, kann mir aber jemand leichte empfehlen? 
Bessere Bilder werde ich morgen früh machen.


----------



## deathmetal (16. Juni 2019)

Sehr schönes Bike!

Ist denn die Titanfeder leichter als die leichte Fox?
Welche Bremsen kommen dran?


----------



## Skeet34 (16. Juni 2019)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike!
> 
> Ist denn die Titanfeder leichter als die leichte Fox?
> Welche Bremsen kommen dran?


Weiß ich noch nicht ob das vom Gewicht her viel ausmacht, wird aber wohl eine Gelbe die dann in meinen Augen gut zum Rahmen passt. 
An Bremsen dachte ich eventuell die Maxima, ich weiß nur nicht ob die Stahlflexleitung in den Rahmen passt, die Führungen für die Bremsleitung sind zwar recht groß, ich weiß aber nicht ob das durchgängig so ist. Sonst werde ich wohl eine Diretissima bestellen, aber wer weiß ob die dieses Jahr dann überhaupt noch kommt xD


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2019)

Skeet34 schrieb:


> Weiß ich noch nicht ob das vom Gewicht her viel ausmacht, wird aber wohl eine Gelbe die dann in meinen Augen gut zum Rahmen passt.
> An Bremsen dachte ich eventuell die Maxima, ich weiß nur nicht ob die Stahlflexleitung in den Rahmen passt, die Führungen für die Bremsleitung sind zwar recht groß, ich weiß aber nicht ob das durchgängig so ist. Sonst werde ich wohl eine Diretissima bestellen, aber wer weiß ob die dieses Jahr dann überhaupt noch kommt xD


Eher die DRT als die Maxima. Stahlflex ist auch nicht notwendig m.M.n. Die extra 23%... naja... wer es braucht. Ich bin über 90kg und habe mit der DRT keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeet34 (16. Juni 2019)

So hier die versprochenen Fotos:


----------



## deathmetal (16. Juni 2019)

Skeet34 schrieb:


> Weiß ich noch nicht ob das vom Gewicht her viel ausmacht, wird aber wohl eine Gelbe die dann in meinen Augen gut zum Rahmen passt.
> An Bremsen dachte ich eventuell die Maxima, ich weiß nur nicht ob die Stahlflexleitung in den Rahmen passt, die Führungen für die Bremsleitung sind zwar recht groß, ich weiß aber nicht ob das durchgängig so ist. Sonst werde ich wohl eine Diretissima bestellen, aber wer weiß ob die dieses Jahr dann überhaupt noch kommt xD



Fahre selbst die Diretissima. Denke nicht das man mehr Power braucht um ehrlich zu sein. Hatte noch keine Situation wo ich mehr Power benötigt hätte, auch wenn alle die mitfahren und keine Trickstuff Bremse haben schon am fluchen sind 
Die orange Feder passt halt gut zu den Decals der Gabel etc. Machst dann auch gelbe Decals drauf wenn du ne gelbe Feder nimmst?


----------



## Skeet34 (16. Juni 2019)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Fahre selbst die Diretissima. Denke nicht das man mehr Power braucht um ehrlich zu sein. Hatte noch keine Situation wo ich mehr Power benötigt hätte, auch wenn alle die mitfahren und keine Trickstuff Bremse haben schon am fluchen sind
> Die orange Feder passt halt gut zu den Decals der Gabel etc. Machst dann auch gelbe Decals drauf wenn du ne gelbe Feder nimmst?


Ich dachte eher an Stealth Decals oder eventuell in Chrom was wieder zu Felgen und Bremsen passen würde.

Edit: Sag mal wer macht denn gute Custom Decals? Ich hatte was im Kopf aber den name leider vergessen :/


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2019)

Die Fotos sind irgendwie unscharf oder hab ich nen Knick ind er Optik? Das 1. ist besser.


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind irgendwie unscharf oder hab ich nen Knick ind er Optik? Das 1. ist besser.


sieht mir auch nach nem Frontfokus aus...


----------



## pat (17. Juni 2019)

Skeet34 schrieb:


> Sag mal wer macht denn gute Custom Decals? Ich hatte was im Kopf aber den name leider vergessen :/


Fox Gabel Decals von slik:


 
Unkomplizierter Kontakt und gehen flexibel auf Wünsche ein. Qualitativ hochwertige und recht dicke Decals, machen bislang einen robusten Eindruck.


----------



## kneesliding (18. Juni 2019)

Servus!

kommt mir ein wenig bekannt vor ;-)
Custom Decals habe ich bei Slik Graphics bestellt und kommen noch dran....

Vorbau wir auch noch geändert...


----------



## kneesliding (18. Juni 2019)




----------



## Deleted 38566 (19. Juni 2019)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 875343 Anhang anzeigen 875345 Anhang anzeigen 875348 Servus!
> 
> kommt mir ein wenig bekannt vor ;-)
> Custom Decals habe ich bei Slik Graphics bestellt und kommen noch dran....
> ...



Das blau von den Griffen passt nicht zu dem Hope blau,
Die Fox in Orange absolut nicht, wir waren vor ein paar Wochen zusammen unterwegs und einige waren der Meinung, ein schwarze Fox passt besser zu dem Rahmen.

Schalthebel fehlt noch und der Trigger für die dann noch kommende Fox Sattelstütze

Ansonsten nettes Bike


----------



## CasiBergamont (19. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir ebenfalls ein SB150 in L aufgebaut, siehe Bild.

Der ganze optische kram interessiert mich eher weniger mehr die dämpfer Einstellung.
Ich bin 1,78m und wiege 75 kilo und habe in den X2 nun erstmal 2 zusätzliche Tokens rein gemacht. Sprich es sind nun 4stck drin.

Die einstellungsempfehlung von yeti fand ich komplett useless.

Wie fahrt ihr den dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeet34 (19. Juni 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir ebenfalls ein SB150 in L aufgebaut, siehe Bild.
> 
> Der ganze optische kram interessiert mich eher weniger mehr die dämpfer Einstellung.
> Ich bin 1,78m und wiege 75 kilo und habe in den X2 nun erstmal 2 zusätzliche Tokens rein gemacht. Sprich es sind nun 4stck drin.
> ...


Da ich ja die Coil version habe kann ich dir nicht viel dazu sagen. Ich habe aber von Compression und Rebound erstmal das was Yeti vorgibt und werde daran dann in den nächsten Fahrten dran arbeiten. Gabel fahre ich mit 57psi und ich glaube standard war 2 Spacer?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Juni 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir ebenfalls ein SB150 in L aufgebaut, siehe Bild.
> 
> Der ganze optische kram interessiert mich eher weniger mehr die dämpfer Einstellung.
> Ich bin 1,78m und wiege 75 kilo und habe in den X2 nun erstmal 2 zusätzliche Tokens rein gemacht. Sprich es sind nun 4stck drin.
> ...



Je stärker das Luftvolumen reduziert wird (Einbau von den sog. Tokens), desto stärker wird die Progression! 
Bist du überhaupt mit der Original Einstellung gefahren? Wieviele Km?
Gewichtsangabe Fahrfertig?

Dämpfer & Gabel brauchen eine gewisse Einfahrzeit, bei einem neuem Fahrwerk reduziere ich bei Gabel und Dämpfer etwas die Luft und fahre keine Verblockten Trails und die Geschwindigkeit ist verhältnismäßig gering. Dies fahre ich die ersten 30 bis 50 Km so und steigere dann den Trailanteil & Geschwindigkeit. Danach kommen dann die Anpassungen (Luftdrücke und Einstellungen der Gabel & Dämpfer)
Bin mit dieser Methode seit vielen Jahren unbeschwert mit meinen Fahrwerken unterwegs.


----------



## CasiBergamont (20. Juni 2019)

Die Technik hinter der fahwerksdynamik ist mir vollkommen geläufig.
Habe die Tokens installiert da mir mit der Empfohlenen Einstellung der Dämpfer zu sehr durch den Federweg gerauscht ist.
Den SAG habe ich bei 75 kilo fahrfertig auf 19-20mm eingestellt. Dabei habe ich einen Druck von ca 140 psi ... laut yeti soll ich da 169 psi reinhauen.
Das passt aktuell noch nicht so richtig. Muss sicher noch einige touren machen damit ich dahin komme wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## CasiBergamont (7. Juli 2019)

So, ich schon wieder.
Bin nun einige Touren mit dem SB150 gefahren und es wird vom Hinterbaugefühl langsam besser ... aber eben langsam.
Mitlerweile habe ich alle tokens im X2 die ich haben darf. 5 an der Zahl und der Dämpfer kommt bei mittelheftigem Gelände immernoch an sein Federwegsende. (Federwegsende ist übrigens beim X2 and dem Kashima Schriftzug)
Das kann doch so nicht normal sein oder?

Lustigerweise finde ich bei jedem Bild vom SB150 im Netz (wenn es denn gefahren wurde) den Ring vom Dämpfer fast am Ende.


----------



## kneesliding (8. Juli 2019)

Moin.

Ich bin gerade aus Nauders zurück... 3 Länder Enduro...

Hatte einen Shockwiz dabei am X2.

Ich selbst bin etwa 100kg und Shockwiz hat mich auf einen Token zurück gesetzt. 
Der dämpfer ist ein Traum..  

Wenn du unsicher bist, versuche es damit. Die Dinge kann man relativ günstig ausleihen. 

Gruß,


----------



## Deleted 78298 (8. Juli 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir ebenfalls ein SB150 in L aufgebaut, siehe Bild.
> 
> Der ganze optische kram interessiert mich eher weniger mehr die dämpfer Einstellung.
> Ich bin 1,78m und wiege 75 kilo und habe in den X2 nun erstmal 2 zusätzliche Tokens rein gemacht. Sprich es sind nun 4stck drin.
> ...



Da machst du irgendwas verkehrt. Ich habe 95 kg und null Durchschläge und Tokens lt. Werk.  Fahre den 2018 mit 243 Psi.
Gestern nochmal geprüft. Den 2018er kannst bis 250 Psi fahren, den 2019er sogar bis 300 Psi. Du hast zu wenig
Luft im Dämpfer. Da würde ich mal welche reinmachen und die Token raus. Bei 75 kg scheinen mir die
überflüssig. Zumindest die, die nicht bei der Werksauslieferung dabei waren, das müsste 1 sein.  170 Psi, wie Yeti angibt,  scheinen mir schon eher richtig zu sein. Lt. Bild hast du 75% Sag. Das bike sieht ungefahren aus.
Nur Mut und Luft rein. Das kann brutal viel ausmachen.  Verstehe nicht, warum du da keine rein machst und das Ding mit Tokens zuballerst?
Normalerweise zuerst Luft und dann, falls notwendig Tokens, nicht umgekehrt.
Also 170 Psi rein, Sag nochmal messen, die Pumpe in den Rucksack und nochmal fahren. Die Feinabstimmung mit dem LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR ist noch aufwendig genug. Da machen 1-3 Clics schon viel aus.
@kneesliding das finde ich auch, der Dämpfer ist ein Traum (wenn er richtig eingestellt ist). Von wann ist deiner und wieviel Psi fahrst du?


----------



## CasiBergamont (8. Juli 2019)

Hmmm, also ich sehe das alles etwas anders ... ! Ich erachte mich schon nicht als doof und auch in Fahrwerkstechnik hab ich einigermassen gut aufgepasst, aber das macht so doch keinen Sinn.

Kurz die Grundlagen:
Der initiale Luftdruck steuert den SAG. (auf meinem Bild ist das Rad ungefahren)
Tokens regeln die entsprechende Progression (flachen oder steilen Anstieg des Luftdrucks beim Einfedern) Ab Werk sind hier 2 Stck verbaut.
Alle anderen Einsteller sind ja klar.

Ich habe mit meinen 70 Kilo bei 140 PSI einen Sag von ca. 19 mm. Bei einem Dämpfer von 60 mm Federweg sind das um die 30%. Somit sind für mich die 140 PSI fix.
Wenn ich nun durch den Federweg rausche regel ich das lediglich über die Tokens oder über die restlichen Einstellter. Bei letzterem kann es dann zu hart werden .... aber das ist ja jeweilige Vorliebe.

Wenn ich den Dämpfer mit 200 und was PSI fahre habe ich 5 mm SAG oder so. Das macht ja keinen Sinn.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (8. Juli 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hmmm, also ich sehe das alles etwas anders ... ! Ich erachte mich schon nicht als doof und auch in Fahrwerkstechnik hab ich einigermassen gut aufgepasst, aber das macht so doch keinen Sinn.
> 
> Kurz die Grundlagen:
> Der initiale Luftdruck steuert den SAG. (auf meinem Bild ist das Rad ungefahren)
> ...



1. Habe ich nicht gesagt, dass du doof bist. Und ich habe von 170 Psi wie Yeti gesprochen und nicht von 200 Psi.
2. Wenn du nichts am Luftdruck machen willst, noch nicht mal versuchen, dann ist dir nicht zu helfen.  
    Sorry aber das finde ich doof. Wenn ein 100 kg Mann und ein 95 kg Mann beide sagen, dass sie sogar 
    Token rausgemacht haben und du machst noch drei dazu und jetzt jammerst du, dass du dein Fahrwerk nicht 
    eingestellt bekommst, aber 2 schwere Broken sind super zufrieden, dann solltest du es wenigstens mal 
    probieren. Dein Ansatz kann nicht richtig sein. Mich würde interessieren, ob hier nur einer mit 5 Token fährt?
3. Mein SAG ist mit 200 Psi der gleiche, wenn ich mich auf dem Bike nicht bewege, was aber nicht ganz richtig ist. 
    Und das sind 40 Psi weniger!  
4. Schau dir Jordi von Fox mal an, wenn du mir nicht glaubst. Ab der Minute 5.  So hast du es garantiert nicht gemacht.




 Du kommst dann auch auf ca. 170 Psi.
5. Leih dir Shockwiz aus, das wird dir das gleiche sagen.
6. Habe keinen Bock auf beratungsresistente Menschen, die Fragen stellen, aber nichts annehmen wollen.


----------



## pat (8. Juli 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:
			
		

> laut yeti soll ich da 169 psi reinhauen.





CasiBergamont schrieb:


> sind für mich die 140 PSI fix.
> 
> ...
> 
> Das macht ja keinen Sinn.


Du fährst wesentlich weniger Druck im Dämpfer als der Hersteller empfiehlt, willst von den Setup Empfehlung auch partout nix wissen, beklagst dich dann aber drüber, dass das Teil durch den Federweg rauscht... Ja, das macht tatsächlich keinen Sinn. 
Auch wenn du dich für beschlagen hälst, meinst nicht auch, dass die bei Yeti sich etwas gedacht haben bei diesen Angaben? Deine Methode hat offensichtlich nicht funktioniert. Vielleicht solltest du doch mal die von Yeti versuchen? Vor allem, wenn’s bei anderen (weniger eigensinnigen?) ja offensichtlich passt?

PS: Ist dir schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass 30% am Dämpfer nicht 30% am Hinterrad entsprechen? Stichwort Progression.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiBergamont (8. Juli 2019)

Kinders, was seid ihr denn so aggro. Ich habe in meinem Text niemanden bewertet oder angegriffen sondern nur meine Meinung (Erfahrung, wissen ... wie man es nennen mag) kommuniziert.
Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man Beratungsresistent ist oder ob man etwas technisch nachvollziehen möchte bevor man wild losbastelt.
Entspannt euch mal wieder. Es geht hier um ein Hobby und nicht um den scheiss Job.

- natürlich sind 30% am Dämpfer nich 30% am Hinterrad, es sei denn der Hinterbau hat ein Verhältnis von 1:1.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (8. Juli 2019)

Mach die 3 Token raus, 30-40 Psi mehr Luft und du wirst sehen, dass wir recht haben. 
Wenn nicht, kannst du ja die Luft wieder ablassen und die Token reinmachen 
Dein Ansatz, Wissen, Erfahrung, was auch immer, ist defintiv nicht richtig.

Aggro ist was anderes.
Aber wenn du meinst, alles zu wissen, warum fragst du dann überhaupt? 

Du wirst noch merken, dass die Einstellung für Druck- und Zugstufe nicht so einfach ist,
wie Luft in den Dämpfer zu pumpen. Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
Bin sehr froh, dass ich von hier sehr gute Tipps bekommen habe, die ich einfach mal probiert habe.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (12. Juli 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Kinders, was seid ihr denn so aggro. Ich habe in meinem Text niemanden bewertet oder angegriffen sondern nur meine Meinung (Erfahrung, wissen ... wie man es nennen mag) kommuniziert.
> Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man Beratungsresistent ist oder ob man etwas technisch nachvollziehen möchte bevor man wild losbastelt.
> Entspannt euch mal wieder. Es geht hier um ein Hobby und nicht um den scheiss Job.
> 
> - natürlich sind 30% am Dämpfer nich 30% am Hinterrad, es sei denn der Hinterbau hat ein Verhältnis von 1:1.



Und mal probiert mit etwas mehr Luft zu fahren?


----------



## Yeti06 (13. Juli 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hmmm, also ich sehe das alles etwas anders ... ! Ich erachte mich schon nicht als doof und auch in Fahrwerkstechnik hab ich einigermassen gut aufgepasst, aber das macht so doch keinen Sinn.
> 
> Kurz die Grundlagen:
> Der initiale Luftdruck steuert den SAG. (auf meinem Bild ist das Rad ungefahren)
> ...



Mmmm, also ich fahre am Yeti SB66 einen Fox Float X mit 295 PSI bei 90 kg Kampfgewicht. Das Setup ist linear so das ich zu 95% den Federweg ohne Durchschlag nutzen kann.


----------



## kneesliding (13. Juli 2019)

Ich hatte am Slayer auch einen dpx2...

Kannst du es aber mit der X2 nicht vergleichen..... zumindest wenn es um Setup geht


----------



## Deleted 78298 (14. Juli 2019)

Yeti06 schrieb:


> Mmmm, also ich fahre am Yeti SB66 einen Fox Float X mit 295 PSI bei 90 kg Kampfgewicht. Das Setup ist linear so das ich zu 95% den Federweg ohne Durchschlag nutzen kann.


Das muss der von 2019 sein, der geht bis 300 psi. 
Seine Denke ist schon nachvollziehbar. Allerdings macht man bei Durchschlägen erst mal Luft rein. Sobald dann das Heck zu hart wird, arbeitet man mit Spacern. Ich lasse Luft ab, mache aber einen Spacer rein, um die Progression zu erhöhen, Durchschläge zu vermeiden, aber die  weicheren Dämfungseigenschaften zu behalten. Bei 75 kg mit 5 sSpacern zu fahren, kann nicht der richtige Weg sein.  
Jordi arbeitet auch erstmal mit Luft und clics,  also Druck- und Zugstufe, und dann mit Spacern. Sehr interessant. Ich hätte nur gerne gewußt, was er jetzt gemacht hat und auf ein Feedback gefreut. Man irrt sich auch mal, kann ich mir in diesem Falle allerdings nicht vorstellen. Außerdem wäre es schade, wenn der Dämfer Schäden davonträgt. Sind immerhin 800,-- €.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (14. Juli 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Die Technik hinter der fahwerksdynamik ist mir vollkommen geläufig.
> Habe die Tokens installiert da mir mit der Empfohlenen Einstellung der Dämpfer zu sehr durch den Federweg gerauscht ist.
> Den SAG habe ich bei 75 kilo fahrfertig auf 19-20mm eingestellt. Dabei habe ich einen Druck von ca 140 psi ... laut yeti soll ich da 169 psi reinhauen.
> Das passt aktuell noch nicht so richtig. Muss sicher noch einige touren machen damit ich dahin komme wie ich mir das vorstelle.



So, ich schon wieder.
Bin nun einige Touren mit dem SB150 gefahren und es wird vom Hinterbaugefühl langsam besser ... aber eben langsam.
Mitlerweile habe ich alle tokens im X2 die ich haben darf. 5 an der Zahl und der Dämpfer kommt bei mittelheftigem Gelände immernoch an sein Federwegsende. (Federwegsende ist übrigens beim X2 and dem Kashima Schriftzug)
Das kann doch so nicht normal sein oder?

Lustigerweise finde ich bei jedem Bild vom SB150 im Netz (wenn es denn gefahren wurde) den Ring vom Dämpfer fast am Ende.









						ENDURO Workshop
					

Hier bieten wir euch nützliche Tipps und Tricks zum Thema Service und Setup rund ums Rad. Gleichzeitig machen wir Schluss mit Mythen und gefährlichem Halbwissen, das sich standhaft in der Bikeszene hält und sagen euch, worauf es wirklich ankommt. Dazu waren wir zu Besuch bei den “Big Playern”...




					enduro-mtb.com
				




Probiere es einmal damit und nimm die Aussagen (einen Partner zur Hilfe ernst!)
Und ganz wichtig, den Umgang zu erlernen/erfahren mit der Zugstufe und Rebound HSC/LSC, dazu benötigt man einige Stunden/Tage, bis man sein Fahrwerk so eingestellt hat, das es einem einigermaßen passt, denn es gibt kein optimales Setup, noch nicht einmal im Motorsport auf vier/zwei Rädern!

Lustigerweise ist mein Gummiing am Dämpferkolben  1,80 m groß, 87 Kg Fahrfertig auch fast am Ende, und das seit über einem Jahr im Einsatz. Meine bevorzugte Fahrweise, überwiegend Hometrails, & Touren, keine Bikeparks!


----------



## CasiBergamont (16. Juli 2019)

Moin zusammen.
Also, ich habe (natürlich) auf den Rat von dem ein oder anderen gehört. Habe alle spacer raus (also bis auf die 2 ab Werk installierten) und bin mit 170 PSI gefahren. Naja, war vom Sag her ok (sprich um die 20mm) und war schon etwas besser. Ich bin dennoch ohne wildes Terrain bis ans Ende des Federwegs gekommen.
Nun habe ich auf 3 Spacer erhöht, fahre natürlich wieder 170 PSI und probiere weiter.
Die Zug und Druckstufeneinstellungen bekomme ich schon hin, das ist kein Problem ...

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Meine vorgehensweise ist grundsätzlich so daß ich mir erst überlege was sinn machen könnte und dann mache. Ich bin nicht der Typ der einfach bastelt oder wild ausprobiert.

Warum ich allerdings bei 140 PSI nahezu den gleichen SAG habe wie bei 170 PSI kann ich mir gerade noch nicht logisch erklären. Vielleicht ist das wirklich ein Einfahreffekt ... was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein.
Wenn da wer ne technisch fundierte Erklärung hat, gerne her damit.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (16. Juli 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Also, ich habe (natürlich) auf den Rat von dem ein oder anderen gehört. Habe alle spacer raus (also bis auf die 2 ab Werk installierten) und bin mit 170 PSI gefahren. Naja, war vom Sag her ok (sprich um die 20mm) und war schon etwas besser. Ich bin dennoch ohne wildes Terrain bis ans Ende des Federwegs gekommen.
> Nun habe ich auf 3 Spacer erhöht, fahre natürlich wieder 170 PSI und probiere weiter.
> Die Zug und Druckstufeneinstellungen bekomme ich schon hin, das ist kein Problem ...
> ...



SAG ist auch nur ein Anhaltspunkt. Bei manchen ist er 30% bei anderen eher 20%. Kommt auch auf das Bike und die Vorlieben der jeweiligen Person an. Man kann nicht alles fundiert erklären. Es gibt auch einen Popometer, ein Gefühl, das dir sagt, ob die Einstellung jetzt stimmt oder nicht. Es gibt bei Dir 4 Möglichkleiten. 
1. Spacer ohne Ende, das haute nicht hin, also abgeschlossen. 
2. Mehr Luft in den Dämpfer, hast du jetzt gemacht und merkst, es geht in die richtige Richtung. 
3. Zusätzlich wieder einen Spacer rein. Scheint auch zu funktionieren. 
4. Druckstufe weiter erhöhen. 
Der Weg ist das Ziel. Ich habe im X2Float Forum meine Abstimmung gepostet, und wollte wissen, warum ich in engeren Kurven 
2x über den Lenker gegangen bin. Mein Popometer sagte mir, es liegt am Dämpfer. Die Einstellung war die von FOX. Jemand, der den X2 kennt. riet mir den Rebound zu reduzieren. 
Was ich dann auch tat. Und siehe da. Wunderbar. Dann habe ich mir shockwiz ausgeliehen, um vielleicht *noch* eine bessere Abstimmung zu
finden. 1-2 clics HS/LS Rebound weniger und 3 clics LS Compression weniger. Jetzt habe ich meine Abstimmung. Meinen SAG habe ich übrigens mit dem Auge gemacht. Nicht gemessen. Shockwiz wollte weder mehr Druck noch einen Spacer. Aber der Rat mit weniger Rebound war goldrichtig.
Stimmt jetzt auch nicht mit der Werkseinstelung überein. 1-2 clics, 10 psi mehr oder weniger oder ein Spacer mehr oder weniger können einen gewaltigen Unterschied machen. Dazu muss man aber "experimentieren". Werte aufschreiben, und dann verändern, dann weiß man wo man herkommt und kann wieder zurück. Außerdem lernt man so das Abstimmen. Wichtig ist nur das Dokumentieren. 
Wer nicht ausprobiert, du kannst das ausprobieren durch wagen ersetzten, gewinnt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (16. Juli 2019)

------------


----------



## CasiBergamont (18. Juli 2019)

Ich hab was neues.
Könnt ihr mal Bilder vom hinteren Reifen (Rad) und dessen Abstand zur Rechten Kettenstrebe machen ???

Mein Reifen kommt an dieser stelle an den Rahmen. Ich habe Mavic deemax Elite (30mm Innenbreite) mit Conti Baron 2.4 Reifen drauf. Also der Reifen kommt nicht die ganze Zeit an der Rahmen aber scheinbar in ein paar Fahrsituationen. Er hat bereits Spuren hinterlassen was mich ziemlich abfuckt. Dafür kaufe ich mir keinen Rahmen für 3,3 kilo Euro.

Danke,
Carsten


----------



## CasiBergamont (18. Juli 2019)

so, jetz


----------



## Yeti06 (18. Juli 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Ich hab was neues.
> Könnt ihr mal Bilder vom hinteren Reifen (Rad) und dessen Abstand zur Rechten Kettenstrebe machen ???
> 
> Mein Reifen kommt an dieser stelle an den Rahmen. Ich habe Mavic deemax Elite (30mm Innenbreite) mit Conti Baron 2.4 Reifen drauf. Also der Reifen kommt nicht die ganze Zeit an der Rahmen aber scheinbar in ein paar Fahrsituationen. Er hat bereits Spuren hinterlassen was mich ziemlich abfuckt. Dafür kaufe ich mir keinen Rahmen für 3,3 kilo Euro.
> ...




Mmmm ist das Rad (Felge) auch mittig zum Hinterbau zentriert? Bei meinem war das damals auch nicht ganz und musste somit nochmal nachjustiert werden. 
Oder ist das ganze Laufrad zu „weich“ 

Grüße


----------



## CasiBergamont (18. Juli 2019)

Hab schon massig leute in den staaten gefunden die das gleiche problem haben. Is wohl beim SB130 auch so.


----------



## Yeti06 (18. Juli 2019)

Echt. Was hast du für ne Reifenbreite drin?


----------



## Deleted 78298 (18. Juli 2019)

Für den Preis, hätte ich das nicht erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeet34 (18. Juli 2019)

Keine Probleme mit meinem Aggressor... Die Felgen bei mir sind mittig und werden sobald was ist nachzentriert.


----------



## Patrice_F (18. Juli 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hab schon massig leute in den staaten gefunden die das gleiche problem haben. Is wohl beim SB130 auch so.


Überrascht dich das jetzt? Die Foren waren schon zu Beginn, also kurz nach der Vorstellung des SB150, als die ersten ausgeliefert wurden, voll von Berichten mit dem Problem. Alles über 2.3 schleift wohl... (kommt aber auch etwas auf den LRS draufan, wie starker flext etc)


----------



## CasiBergamont (18. Juli 2019)

Ich wusste bisher davon nix.
Is mir aber auch egal ob man was weiß oder nicht, bei derart hochpreisigen bikes erwarte ich daß solche basic Fehler doch Geschichte sind.
Naja, hab heute zufällig wen getroffen ... der hat no tubes laufräder drin gehabt und irgendeine Schwalbe Pusche ... der hatte auch kein Problem.
Scheint eben stark von der Felgen reifen Kombi abzuhängen.


----------



## Maxey (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin auch Besitzer eines SB150 allerdings nicht ganz so Nobel aufgebaut wie eure  

Zur Serie habe ich andere Bremsen und andere Reifen verbaut. 
Seit gestern habe ich auch ein komplettes Rental Cockpit. 

Zur Problematik mit dem Dämpfer kann ich sagen, dass ich nach einigen Versuchen mit größeren Volumenspacern zur Erkenntnis gekommen bin, dass es komplett ohne am besten fährt. 
Habe dafür mehr Luftdruck ein gemacht. Fährt sich so sehr gut. Habe halt im mittleren Federwegsbereich und ansorechverhalten ist nach wie vor gut. 

Reifenspuren im Hibterbau habe ich auch  
Fahre magic marry in 2,35 und assegai in 2,5

Das ganze bike sieht so aus:


----------



## kneesliding (26. Juli 2019)

Hmmmmmm

jetzt das der Hope Kettenblatt auch in Boost gibt.... dachte ich... "Take my money"


----------



## deathmetal (26. Juli 2019)

Wie seid ihr eigentlich mit dem Switch Infinity zufrieden?
Man hört in manchen Foren das es immer wieder zu Problemen konnen soll, direkt gefunden habe ich da aber nie was, nur immer "es gäbe Probleme".
Wie haltet ihr das mit den Serviceintervallen des Systems?

Überlege mir auch ein Yeti (allerdings SB100) zu kaufen.


----------



## CasiBergamont (26. Juli 2019)

Also der Sinn des SI Systems ist ja hauptsächlich die Antriebseinflüsse auf das Fahrwerk zu reduzieren. Bei dem langhubigeren SB150 funktioniert das schon ganz ok. Auf den pedal switch mag ich dennoch nicht ganz verzichten.
Bei soner 100mm CC Flitsche ist ja auch das restliche bike etwas anders und ich denke das funktioniert ganz cool.
Der Service ist etwas userunfreundlich gestaltet. Zum vollen abschmieren musst du beim 150 eine Hinterbauschraube demontieren und selbigen nach inten weg schwenken. Wie oft kann ich grad nich sagen ... hab das bike noch nicht so lange.


----------



## Skeet34 (26. Juli 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Also der Sinn des SI Systems ist ja hauptsächlich die Antriebseinflüsse auf das Fahrwerk zu reduzieren. Bei dem langhubigeren SB150 funktioniert das schon ganz ok. Auf den pedal switch mag ich dennoch nicht ganz verzichten.
> Bei soner 100mm CC Flitsche ist ja auch das restliche bike etwas anders und ich denke das funktioniert ganz cool.
> Der Service ist etwas userunfreundlich gestaltet. Zum vollen abschmieren musst du beim 150 eine Hinterbauschraube demontieren und selbigen nach inten weg schwenken. Wie oft kann ich grad nich sagen ... hab das bike noch nicht so lange.


Schließe mich an, bin bisher noch nicht zu viel gefahren. An sich denke ich dass das System bei dem SB100 um Welten besser geschützt ist. Auf Fb habe ich häufig gesehen dass wohl das SI (durch kaum oder gar keine pflege denke ich) Kratzer abbekommt, das muss dann halt für 350€ neu gekauft werden...
Ein anderer User meinte ja auch irgendwo in dem Forum dass das Yeti auf Trockenes Wetter am besten wäre, da in unserer Umgebung wohl einfach zu viel dreck im Spiel ist.


----------



## deathmetal (27. Juli 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Also der Sinn des SI Systems ist ja hauptsächlich die Antriebseinflüsse auf das Fahrwerk zu reduzieren. Bei dem langhubigeren SB150 funktioniert das schon ganz ok. Auf den pedal switch mag ich dennoch nicht ganz verzichten.
> Bei soner 100mm CC Flitsche ist ja auch das restliche bike etwas anders und ich denke das funktioniert ganz cool.
> Der Service ist etwas userunfreundlich gestaltet. Zum vollen abschmieren musst du beim 150 eine Hinterbauschraube demontieren und selbigen nach inten weg schwenken. Wie oft kann ich grad nich sagen ... hab das bike noch nicht so lange.





Skeet34 schrieb:


> Schließe mich an, bin bisher noch nicht zu viel gefahren. An sich denke ich dass das System bei dem SB100 um Welten besser geschützt ist. Auf Fb habe ich häufig gesehen dass wohl das SI (durch kaum oder gar keine pflege denke ich) Kratzer abbekommt, das muss dann halt für 350€ neu gekauft werden...
> Ein anderer User meinte ja auch irgendwo in dem Forum dass das Yeti auf Trockenes Wetter am besten wäre, da in unserer Umgebung wohl einfach zu viel dreck im Spiel ist.



Pflege kommt meinen Bikes eigentlich immer zugute, von demher denke ich mal das es kein Problem sein sollte. 
Putzt ihr das öfter? Also Schutzdeckel ab und halt mit Wasser etc. sauber machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (27. Juli 2019)

Heute sind aus England die Dämpfer Büchsen angekommen...

Spiel ist weg


----------



## pat (27. Juli 2019)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr eigentlich mit dem Switch Infinity zufrieden?


Ich hatte ein SB5.5, bin damit (immerhin) ein volles Jahr inkl. Winter gefahren, d.h. von Sommerstaub beim Shutteln in Italien bis Eis, Schnee und Schlamm beim Touren in den Alpen.

Zum Verkauf habe ich das Infinity Link komplett demontiert, gereinigt und neu abgeschmiert. Zuvor hatte ich damit mehr oder weniger gar nichts gemacht, ausser regelmässig äusserlich reinigen. Trotzdem, man hätte das Link quasi als neu verkaufen können, kein sichtbarer Verschleiss, insb. die Kashima Zylinder wie neu.
Ich kann die HörenSagenSchauerGeschichten über das Infinity Link nicht bestätigen, decken sich überhaupt nicht mit meiner Erfahrung. Das Link wäre für mich bei der Kaufentscheidung für ein neues Yeti jedenfalls ein Pro-Argument (es funktioniert), kein Contra-Argument.

Was mich eher enttäuscht hat, war die Lagerqualität des Hinterbaus. Die waren schon merklich angerostet. Hab sie nochmal flott gekriegt, Reinigung mit Bremsenreiniger und Druckluft, dann mit Motorex Kugellagerfett neu befüllt. Für ein Jahr sahen die aber schon recht traurig aus.


----------



## deathmetal (27. Juli 2019)

pat schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein SB5.5, bin damit (immerhin) ein volles Jahr inkl. Winter gefahren, d.h. von Sommerstaub beim Shutteln in Italien bis Eis, Schnee und Schlamm beim Touren in den Alpen.
> 
> Zum Verkauf habe ich das Infinity Link komplett demontiert, gereinigt und neu abgeschmiert. Zuvor hatte ich damit mehr oder weniger gar nichts gemacht, ausser regelmässig äusserlich reinigen. Trotzdem, man hätte das Link quasi als neu verkaufen können, kein sichtbarer Verschleiss, insb. die Kashima Zylinder wie neu.
> Ich kann die HörenSagenSchauerGeschichten über das Infinity Link nicht bestätigen, decken sich überhaupt nicht mit meiner Erfahrung. Das Link wäre für mich bei der Kaufentscheidung für ein neues Yeti jedenfalls ein Pro-Argument (es funktioniert), kein Contra-Argument.
> ...



Würde jetzt das SI-Link auch eher als Vorteil sehen. 
Haltbarkeit scheint ja doch nicht soooo das Problem zu sein, zumindst nicht mehr als mit anderen Hinterbauten auch. 
Lager, ja das is immer n Thema. Verbauen ja viele Hersteller jetzt eigentlich größere und bessere Lager eigentlich


----------



## Skeet34 (30. Juli 2019)

Hat hier zufällig schonmal jemand eine Feder lackieren lassen/selbst lackiert? Was für nen lack wäre denn da am besten? Denke nicht dass durch die dauerbelastung normaler lack hält :/


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. August 2019)

@Skeet34 

Kannst du mal nen kurzen Bericht zur AXS Schaltung geben? Zufrieden?

Ps: schönes Bike 

Gruß Marco


----------



## CasiBergamont (27. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen, wollte mal zu diverse Dingen ein update geben.

Dämpfer:
Habe nun endlich meinen Dämpfer einigermassen auf Spur. 170 - 175 psi bei 75 kilo mit 4 Volumenspacern drin.

Reifenfreiheit:
Habe meine Mavic Felge ein wenig nach links zentriert da wurde es besser. Werde aber jetzt auf andere Laufräder wechseln, die Mavic scheisse geht mir auf den Sack.

Bowdenzug klappern:
Hat dazu wer ne Lösung? Die scheiss Leitungn klappern ja im rahmen wie nix gutes. Ich fahre doch kein Baumarkt Rad.
Würde jetzt mal versuchen die Zughüllen alle 5 oder 10 cm mit etwas isoband zu umwickel um auf einen etwas höheren Durchmesser zu kommen. villeicht geht auch Schrumpfschlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 78298 (27. August 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wollte mal zu diverse Dingen ein update geben.
> 
> Dämpfer:
> Habe nun endlich meinen Dämpfer einigermassen auf Spur. 170 - 175 psi bei 75 kilo mit 4 Volumenspacern drin.
> ...



4 Spacer bei 75 kg. Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben, sorry. 
Wie hast du Compression und Rebound eingestellt?


----------



## CasiBergamont (27. August 2019)

Ich mag es recht progressiv und fahre (wie soll ich es sagen) ziemlich ambitioniert Enduro Rennen. Komme gerade vom AES am Reschenpass. Mit dem Setup komme ich gerade so hin daß der Dämpfer nicht (bzw. kaum) durchschlägt.
Für die genauen Einstellungen muss ich nachher mal in meine excel schauen ....


----------



## Deleted 78298 (27. August 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Ich mag es recht progressiv und fahre (wie soll ich es sagen) ziemlich ambitioniert Enduro Rennen. Komme gerade vom AES am Reschenpass. Mit dem Setup komme ich gerade so hin daß der Dämpfer nicht (bzw. kaum) durchschlägt.
> Für die genauen Einstellungen muss ich nachher mal in meine excel schauen ....





CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Ich mag es recht progressiv und fahre (wie soll ich es sagen) ziemlich ambitioniert Enduro Rennen. Komme gerade vom AES am Reschenpass. Mit dem Setup komme ich gerade so hin daß der Dämpfer nicht (bzw. kaum) durchschlägt.
> Für die genauen Einstellungen muss ich nachher mal in meine excel schauen ....



Da war ich vor 3 Wochen auch. Ich hatte da keine Durchschläge, fahre aber auch nicht so ambitionert. Ein wenig mehr Luft in den Dämpfer ist nach wie vor meine Empfehlung, wenn ich lese kaum Durchschläge. 



Maxey schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich bin auch Besitzer eines SB150 allerdings nicht ganz so Nobel aufgebaut wie eure
> 
> ...


----------



## vitaminc (7. September 2019)

Wäre das SB150 ein Bike für Alles oder muss man zuviele Kompromisse bergauf eingehen?
Darunter gäbe es ja noch das SB130 LR und SB130, will aber bergab ausreichend Reserven fürs Verblockte haben.

Preislich sind die Yeti Komplettbikes eher mäßig ausgestattet, aber bei mir käme eh lieber ein Framekit in Frage. Von Santa hört man immer von saftigen Rabatten, ist das bei Yeti auch gegeben?


----------



## CasiBergamont (8. September 2019)

Du kannst dir den Rahmen irgendwo in der Schweiz kaufen, dann isses ca 400 bis 500 euro billiger. Musste dann allerdings selber (zollfrei) über die Grenze bekommen.


----------



## hackl (20. September 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wäre das SB150 ein Bike für Alles oder muss man zuviele Kompromisse bergauf eingehen?
> Darunter gäbe es ja noch das SB130 LR und SB130, will aber bergab ausreichend Reserven fürs Verblockte haben.
> 
> Preislich sind die Yeti Komplettbikes eher mäßig ausgestattet, aber bei mir käme eh lieber ein Framekit in Frage. Von Santa hört man immer von saftigen Rabatten, ist das bei Yeti auch gegeben?


Unser nähester santa/yetihändler macht super santa cruz preise (bis 20%) und bei yeti war es grad mal 5% was er mir besorgen hätte können... Sehr schade. Aber mein ransom auch mit 20% gekommen


----------



## vitaminc (20. September 2019)

hackl schrieb:


> Unser nähester santa/yetihändler macht super santa cruz preise (bis 20%) und bei yeti war es grad mal 5% was er mir besorgen hätte können... Sehr schade. Aber mein ransom auch mit 20% gekommen



Ja, habe ich mittlerweile auch mitbekommen, und die 2020er sind dann nochmals teurer geworden. Bei Ibis gibt es angeblich nur 3% Rabatt..
Schon erbärmlich, wenn man bedenkt, wie abgehoben die Preise sind.

Abgesehen von ca. 300gr Unterschied, gibt es sonst irgendwelche Vorteile der T-Serie?


----------



## hackl (21. September 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich mittlerweile auch mitbekommen, und die 2020er sind dann nochmals teurer geworden. Bei Ibis gibt es angeblich nur 3% Rabatt..
> Schon erbärmlich, wenn man bedenkt, wie abgehoben die Preise sind.
> 
> Abgesehen von ca. 300gr Unterschied, gibt es sonst irgendwelche Vorteile der T-Serie?


Ich behaupt jetz mal :
Der pöbel merkt nix


----------



## CasiBergamont (21. September 2019)

... ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube ja daß die Preissteigerung schon auch auf das Konto des Amerikanischen Hängebauchschweins geht (Trump).


----------



## vitaminc (5. Oktober 2019)

was wiegt denn euer aufgebautes SB150 in Large so in etwa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiBergamont (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin bei ca. 14,5 - 14,8 Kilo rum. (Torq Rahmen mit Fox X2)
Wenig carbon (nur die Kurbel) und der Rest eigentlich grundsolide. Soll ja auch halten der Unsinn.


----------



## vitaminc (5. Oktober 2019)

ok, dann bin ich erleichtert. Bin gestern kurz erschrocken als da 15kg stand, bis auf den Rahmen+Lenker kein Carbon. Auch ein T mit X2 und 36er Grip2.

Laufräder und Kurbel könnte ich tauschen, wenn ich Gewicht sparen wollte. Die Revive 180 ist sicher auch kein Leichtgewicht, aber die beste Stütze die ich bislang fahren durfte. Ob jetzt aber 14,5 oder 15kg spielt dann eh keine Rolle.


----------



## CasiBergamont (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin ja eh der Meinung daß leichte Bauteile beim Enduro nix zu suchen haben. Wenn ein Enduro richtig ran genommen wird dann hält die Bude schlichtweg nicht. .... Und mit 14 - 15 Kilo den Berg rauftreten macht fit, fertich.

hab ne Intend Edge dran und gebaute Laufräder (DT swiss 511, 30mm breit, mit industry nine Naben). Sind zwar irgendwie fancy aber alles andere als leicht.


----------



## AndGer91 (5. Oktober 2019)

Ebenso gute 15 kg inkl. Garmin, Tool, Pumpe etc.


----------



## vitaminc (5. Oktober 2019)

Weiss jmd zufällig wieviel Rise der Original Yeti Carbon 35/800 Lenker hat?
Mir kommt die Front etwas tief vor, so dass ich evtl. nen Lenker mit mehr Rise probieren müsste.


----------



## vitaminc (6. Oktober 2019)

9 degree backsweep
5 degree upsweep
20 mm rise
35mm clamp diameter
Weight: 205g

Denke das müssten die Daten sein


----------



## Joey12345 (7. Oktober 2019)

Hat jemand den Rahmen auch einzeln gewogen?


----------



## CasiBergamont (7. Oktober 2019)

Ne, aber da kannste dich ja auf die Herstellerangabe verlassen.


----------



## CasiBergamont (9. Oktober 2019)

So, habe nun mein bike im finalen Setup zusammen.  *15,2 Kilo !!!*
Wie gesagt kein Carbon außer der Kurbel. Baron Schluffen mit FckFlats, Direttissima Bremse mit den dicken Intend Scheiben, DT swiss EX511 Felgen, I9 Naben, .....

Ich denke da sollte so schnell, selbst bei fieser Gangart, nichts mehr kaputt gehen.

Prost !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (9. Oktober 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eh der Meinung daß leichte Bauteile beim Enduro nix zu suchen haben.


Schwere aber auch nix. Und sich irgendwas schönzureden bringt auch nix.


----------



## vitaminc (10. Oktober 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Ne, aber da kannste dich ja auf die Herstellerangabe verlassen.



Die Herstellerangabe bezieht sich vermutlich auf Größe S und beinhaltet den Dämpfer, aber auch die Steckachse?

Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen in L wiegt der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer ca. 3,7kg.
Der X2 wiegt vermutlich ca. 500gr.
Also wäre der Rahmen bei ca. 3,2kg.



--- schrieb:


> Schwere aber auch nix. Und sich irgendwas schönzureden bringt auch nix.



Es gibt durchaus haltbare Teile die leichter sind, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht hängt aber durchaus davon ab was man eigentlich erreichen will.


----------



## desktop (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab meinen Aufbau jetzt auch fertig. Morgen geht’s dann ab auf die Trails. Hab aber ein nerviges Klackern, wenn ich im Sitzen  kräftig in die Pedale trete. Hab ne 185er Revive verbaut in nem XLer Frame und tippe mal stark auf irgendwas    mit der Stütze. Wenn ich ne andere Revive von nem Kumpel einbaue hab ich das gleiche Geräusch. Auch wenn ich den Zug und die Zughülle komplett aus dem Frame nehme und die Stütze ohne Absenkung fahre. Klapperndes Kabel ganz also Nichtsein. Wenn ich ne starre Stütze einbaue ist nix zu hören. An Sattel kanns auch nicht liegen, den hab ich auch schon getauscht. Bin wirklich langsam ratlos. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## vitaminc (17. Oktober 2019)

An Alle die X2 und 36er Grip2 im SB150 fahren, welches Setup habt Ihr bei welchem Gewicht ?


----------



## CasiBergamont (17. Oktober 2019)

Gewicht ca. 75 - 78 kilo fahrfertig
X2 setup: 180 PSI / SAG genau 30% oder 18mm / 3 Token (einer mehr als ab Werk) / LSR 17 / HSR 11 / LSC 22 / HSC 14
Alle klicks von geschlossen nach offen gezählt
Das ist mein aktuelles setup ... an dem ich aber immernoch arbeite.


----------



## vitaminc (18. Oktober 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Gewicht ca. 75 - 78 kilo fahrfertig
> X2 setup: 180 PSI / SAG genau 30% oder 18mm / 3 Token (einer mehr als ab Werk) / LSR 17 / HSR 11 / LSC 22 / HSC 14
> Alle klicks von geschlossen nach offen gezählt
> Das ist mein aktuelles setup ... an dem ich aber immernoch arbeite.



Danke und wie siehts bei der Fox 36 Grip2 bei Dir aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (18. Oktober 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Danke und wie siehts bei der Fox 36 Grip2 bei Dir aus?



Fahre zwar nicht das Yeti, aber bzgl. der Gabel ist das ja egal. wie auch im passenden Thead zur Gabel ist die allgemeine Meinung das der Setupguide von Fox sehr gut passt. 
Bei mir ebenso,ich fahre die Einstellungen für mein Gewicht aus dem Setupguide und bin mit der Gabel absolut zufrieden. 
Würde dir empfehlen das zumindest aus Ausgangspunkt mal so einzustellen, das passst zu 90% würde ich sagen.


----------



## CasiBergamont (18. Oktober 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Danke und wie siehts bei der Fox 36 Grip2 bei Dir aus?


Ich fahre keine Fox Gabel ....


----------



## Simoncrafar (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Yeti-Fahrer, bin am Überlegen mir das SB130 zu holen, wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen bezüglich Lackqualität / Verarbeitung? Im mtbr Forum liest man auch von klappernden Zügen und dass der Hinterbau teilweise (starken) flex haben soll?


----------



## CasiBergamont (18. Oktober 2019)

Tachchen, also ich kann nur über das 150 reden aber das ist ja nahezu das selbe ...

Ja die Züge klappern in den Führungsröhrchen die im Rahmen einlaminiert sind. Speziell die Bremsleitung. Abhilfe verschafft hier ein wenig Isotape um die Bremsleitung, ca alle 10 cm .. auf der Länge wo die Leitung im Rahmen steckt, um auf den entsprechenden Durchmesser zu kommen.
Lackquali ist super, restliche Verarbeitung auch.
Hinterbauflex ist auch vorhanden. Ich sag mal so, mein Evil Isurgent war wesentlich steifer. Ob steifer aber besser oder gar schlechter ist ... muss jeder selber wissen. Mir ist er gelinde gesagt scheiss egal ... das Rad fühlt sich eben an wie es sich anfühlt ... und ich find's gut.


----------



## vitaminc (18. Oktober 2019)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> Hallo Yeti-Fahrer, bin am Überlegen mir das SB130 zu holen, wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen bezüglich Lackqualität / Verarbeitung? Im mtbr Forum liest man auch von klappernden Zügen und dass der Hinterbau teilweise (starken) flex haben soll?



Hatte mir auch erst das SB130 (LR) überlegt, aber da sich die Geometrie zum SB150 ähnelt, habe ich kurzer Hand zum SB150 gegriffen.
Bei mir klappert nix und der Rahmen ist abgeklebt. Der Hinterbau flext, aber bislang keine Probleme gehabt. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen, muss nur noch das richtige Setup finden, aber das hat man bei jedem Rad.


----------



## Simoncrafar (18. Oktober 2019)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen, das hört sich doch soweit gut an !

Bin das SB130 schon Probegefahren allerdings auf S1 trail, da habe ich nicht bewusst auf Flex geachtet und auch nichts negatives in der Richtung bemerkt. Finde die Hinterbaukinematik super, wobei der Dämpfer des Testbikes durchgerauscht ist, sind wohl ab Werk keine Spacer im Dämpfer...


----------



## deathmetal (18. Oktober 2019)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> Danke für eure Rückmeldungen, das hört sich doch soweit gut an !
> 
> Bin das SB130 schon Probegefahren allerdings auf S1 trail, da habe ich nicht bewusst auf Flex geachtet und auch nichts negatives in der Richtung bemerkt. Finde die Hinterbaukinematik super, wobei der Dämpfer des Testbikes durchgerauscht ist, sind wohl ab Werk keine Spacer im Dämpfer...



Normal liefern die aber doch ihre Bikes mit passendem Tune im Dämpfer fürs Bike aus und, davon gehe ich aus, mit einer passenden Anzahl Tokens für den durschnittlichen Biker hätte ich mal gesagt?


----------



## DerohneName (19. Oktober 2019)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Normal liefern die aber doch ihre Bikes mit passendem Tune im Dämpfer fürs Bike aus und, davon gehe ich aus, mit einer passenden Anzahl Tokens für den durschnittlichen Biker hätte ich mal gesagt?


Irgendwie schafft es jeder Hersteller seine Bikes heutzutage zu linear zu bauen. 

Oder einfach zu weniger Druck gefahren- ich fahre auch 10/20psi mehr als empfohlen wird, dafür habe ich bei allen außer härteren Zeugs genug Reserven


----------



## DerDerWo (23. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einem CC DB Air CS im SB150 sammeln können? Oder sind die Mehrkosten vomFloat X2 Fac. gerechtfertigt? 

Danke!


----------



## Maxey (26. Oktober 2019)

Da hier anscheinend nicht all zu viel los ist. 
noch so ein Bild von meinem SB150.







mich ärgert es ein wenig. 2020 hat das günstige 150er auch einen X2 Dämpfer verbaut. Denke das würde nochmal einiges an hinterbauperformance bringen.

Neu zum vorherigen Foto. Andere Reifen, neue Hinterradfelge, schleifspuren im Hinterbau (auch weil die alte Felge alles andere als rund war). Neuen Lenker, passend zum Vorbau und nen anderen Sattel. Bin immer noch sehr Happy mit dem Bi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiBergamont (26. Oktober 2019)

2020 sind die Rahmen auch ohne zweite Farbe auf dem Rahmen ... verdammt. Find ich viel cleaner.


----------



## Maxey (26. Oktober 2019)

Haha ja gut, über die kleinen Farbtupfer kann man ja auch was drüber kleben. Das dürfte ja kein Act sein


----------



## gabarinza (28. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem:

Im großen und ganzen recht zufrieden mit der Fuhre.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Oktober 2019)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Im großen und ganzen recht zufrieden mit der Fuhre.



wieso nur im Großen & Ganzen?


----------



## gabarinza (29. Oktober 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> wieso nur im Großen & Ganzen?



Naja bei größeren Absätzen bleibe ich hie und da mit dem Hängebauch hängen. Und außerdem klappern die Züge, was ebenfalls nervt.

Ansonsten ist das SB150 schon ein amtliches Geschoss, und macht brutal viel Spaß - ganz getreu meiner Signatur (die vor ca. 25 Jahren mal auf meinem Yeti-Shirt stand).


----------



## Teaser (4. November 2019)

das Universal-Motor-Gerät ebenfalls in Yeti-Farben


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2019)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Naja bei größeren Absätzen bleibe ich hie und da mit dem Hängebauch hängen. Und außerdem klappern die Züge, was ebenfalls nervt.



hab nen Bashguard der unten deutlich absteht, ansonsten bin ich bislang eher mit einer recht straffen Fahrwerksabstimmung unterwegs gewesen und bei größeren Stufen/Absätzen droppe ich.. ergo hab ich da weniger Probleme bislang gehabt.



gabarinza schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das SB150 schon ein amtliches Geschoss, und macht brutal viel Spaß



agreed


----------



## CasiBergamont (13. November 2019)

Tach zusammen, ich war nun mit dem SB150 auf Madeira und habe das Ding ordentlich im Schlamm bewegt. Ich muss sagen das der Switch Infinity Link mal so richtig heftig den Matsch sammelt. Ich habe jetzt nicht unbedingt bedenken daß das Ding das nicht aushält, vorausgesetzt man schmiert den oft ab, aber dennoch denke ich würde er mit weiger Schlamm auch weniger Wartung benötigen.
Hat sich mal wer mit potentiellen Fender Lösungen befasst? Nach Mdeira muss ich den Hobel eh komplett zerlegen.


----------



## CasiBergamont (14. November 2019)

hab da was gefunden ... das muss man nun nur noch in schön umsetzen.









						NSMB.com - 150 days on Shimano XTR, OneUp, WeAreOne, E13, Yeti...
					

After more than 1/3 of a year on my hand-picked test parts - it's time to put performance under the microscope...




					nsmb.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walditt (15. November 2019)

Morgen,
hat zufällig jmd ne Pike oder Lyrik mit 42 offset im Yeti sb150? Habe aktuell eine Lyrik mit 51 offset im 130 (Geometrie ist ja ähnlich) verbaut und würde gerne auf eine neue Pike gehen. Hat jmd den Unterschied schon mal „erfahren“ und kann was dazu sagen? 
Gruss


----------



## vitaminc (15. November 2019)

walditt schrieb:


> Morgen,
> hat zufällig jmd ne Pike oder Lyrik mit 42 offset im Yeti sb150? Habe aktuell eine Lyrik mit 51 offset im 130 (Geometrie ist ja ähnlich) verbaut und würde gerne auf eine neue Pike gehen. Hat jmd den Unterschied schon mal „erfahren“ und kann was dazu sagen?
> Gruss



ich denke du solltest dich auch mal u.a. hier umschauen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-new-lyrik-und-yari-thread-ab-my2016.775019/page-131
oder generell im Federung und Co. Bereich





						Federung & Co
					

...alles was mit Federgabeln und Dämpfern zu tun hat...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Hinzu noch das Forschungsprojekt im Newsbereich, was auch etwas aufs Offset eingeht:








						Forschungsprojekt Mountainbike-Geometrie: Lenkwinkel und Federweg
					

Immer noch machen viele Firmen den Einsatzbereich von Mountainbikes am Federweg und dem Lenkwinkel fest. In diesem Artikel untersuchen wir, wie sich diese Entwicklung über die letzten Jahre vollzogen hat.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## walditt (15. November 2019)

Hi,
danke für den Link. Den Artikel hatte ich schon gelesen, ist aber natürlich reine Theorie. Mir geht es eher um eine persönliche Erfahrung von Fahrern der beiden Yeti Modellen. Ist dies ein marginaler Unterschied, oder etwas was das Handling sehr beeinflusst. 
Gruss


----------



## DerDerWo (16. November 2019)

Hallo, ich habe am Donnerstag mein neues SB150 bekommen. Ich würde nun den Lenker gegen einen mit mehr Rise tauschen. Deshalb wäre jetzt ein neuer Yeti Carbon Lenker 780 mm abzugeben. Bei Interesse gerne PM. Ansonsten landet er demnächst im Markt. VG, Wugg


----------



## vitaminc (16. November 2019)

DerDerWo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe am Donnerstag mein neues SB150 bekommen. Ich würde nun den Lenker gegen einen mit mehr Rise tauschen. Deshalb wäre jetzt ein neuer Yeti Carbon Lenker 780 mm abzugeben. Bei Interesse gerne PM. Ansonsten landet er demnächst im Markt. VG, Wugg



Willkommen im Club. Den Lenker musste ich auch relativ schnell tauschen..
Fahre jetzt einen Reverse Seismic Stealth Carbon in 790 mit 25mm Rise.






Neues Schutzblech vorne gab es auch:


----------



## vitaminc (16. November 2019)

achja, ne XX1 Kurbel, schmaler WTB Volt Team Sattel und paar Stealth Aufkleber gab es ebenfalls noch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (21. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen


Ich bin für 2020 auf der Suche nach einem neuen Enduro.
Aktuell bin ich seit Sept. 2017 auf einen Orbea Rallon unterwegs. Mittlerweile hat die Karre auch schon knapp 7000km drauf.
Ich nutze mein Enduro für alles. Hometrails im Taunus, Bikeparks oder Shuttle rides wie z.B. Finale.
Fahrtechnisch bin ich schon relativ gut unterwegs. Von daher habe ich auch das Yeit SB 150 auf meiner Liste. Ich möchte eine richtig Vollgaskiste haben die auch gut berghoch geht.

Ich habe folgende Fragen: 
Ist das Yeti für Vielfahrer geeignet? Ich fahre bei Wind und Wetter. Eine Offseason gibt es nicht!
Zur Reifenfreiheit: 
Ich fahre hinten standardmäßig eigentlich einen DHF in 2.5 oder eine Agressor 2.5.
Alternativ bin ich auf einem 2.6 Specialzed Butcher oder 2.4 Michelin Enduro Rear unterwegs.
Passen die genannten Reifen ohne Probleme rein.
Wie sind eure Erfahrung? Ich fahre eine 30mm DT EX 511 Felge.

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback!


----------



## CasiBergamont (21. November 2019)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein ähnliches Fahrprofil. Fahre auch das ganze Jahr durch, behaupte auch daß ich fahrtechnisch ganz ambitioniert unterwegs bin, pflege meine Räder aber auch recht pingelich.

Also ich fahre ebenfalls DT EX 511 Felgen und bei mir passt das mit einem Conti Baron recht gut. Hier kenne ich nun aber den Unterschied zu den von Dir gefahrenen Reifen nicht.

Also für Viel-Fahrer ist das Yeti eigentlich schon geeignet, vorausgesetzt zu hast auch Spaß daran den Switch Infinity Link anständig zu warten. Im Winter solltest du den schon alle 3-4 Wochen mal fetten. Immerhin kostet der Austausch des Teils um die 400 Euro.
Die Gleit-Schafte sind nicht das Problem aber die Lager die in dem Gleitschlitten (zur Drehung des Hinterbaus) verbaut sind waren bei mir nach 3 Monaten bereits fest. (eines der beiden Lager war fest)
Es war in meinem Fall damit getan die Kunststoff Lagerdichtung abzuheben, das Lager zu spülen und neu zu fetten.
Ich habe mir jetzt (seit einer Woche) einen kleinen Fender für den Hinterbau gebastelt um den Matsch Beschuss etwas zu verringern.
Auch habe ich eine Art Zusatzdichtung für die Lager am Switch infinity link gebastelt ...

Der Rest des Bikes ist eigentlich recht robust. Überraschenderweise (für mich) zeigt sich bisher mein Pressfit Tretlager als sehr robust.

Stichwort Vollgaskiste:
Das Yeti ist in meinen Augen keine kompromisslose Bügelmaschine. Der Hinterbau ist gut, sehr gut, aber es gibt Hinterbauten die mehr platt bügeln. Das Yeti gibt schon noch einiges an feedback vom Untergrund und erfordert schon ne anständige Linienwahl und auch einen guten, aktiven Fahrstil. Bergauf geht das Ding schon sehr gut. Das bike ist sehr flach ... somit ich habe mir 25 mm spacer unter den Vorbau und einen Lenker mit 25 mm raise verbaut.

Ich bin vorher ein Evil Insurgent gefahren. Der Hinterbau ist wesentlich besser ... nur leider haben die Evils einen zu flachen Sitzwinkel. Die Dinger liegen wie eine Motocross Maschine.

Vielleicht konnte ich Dir damit etwas helfen.


----------



## CasiBergamont (21. November 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> achja, ne XX1 Kurbel, schmaler WTB Volt Team Sattel und paar Stealth Aufkleber gab es ebenfalls noch:



Sag mal wo bekomme ich denn die Stealth Aufkleber ?


----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2019)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Von daher habe ich auch das Yeit SB 150 auf meiner Liste. Ich möchte eine richtig Vollgaskiste haben die auch gut berghoch geht.



schwierig zu beantworten, da es sicher abhängig deiner Vorlieben ist. Ich denke das SB150 kann durchaus als Vollgas-Maschine benutzt werden, aber es gibt sicher Bikes die noch mehr Reserven bieten, z.B. Rocky Mountain Slayer, Speiseeis Enduro, Santa Cruz Megatower, ..

Ansonsten hängt auch viel von der Fahrwerksabstimmung ab, ich vermute mit Coil wird man noch mehr "Sensibilität" aus dem Hinterbau zaubern können. 

Ob ein Evil über einen besseren Hinterbau verfügt mag ich nicht einzuschätzen, aber wenn Evil, dann wäre das Offering durchaus interessant, da der Sitzwinkel steiler ist als beim Following oder Wreckoning. Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, das Evil schon bald ein neues Wreckoning bringen wird.


----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Sag mal wo bekomme ich denn die Stealth Aufkleber ?


Du meinst für Gabel und Dämpfer: Slik Graphics


----------



## CasiBergamont (21. November 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Du meinst für Gabel und Dämpfer: Slik Graphics



ne, ich meine für den Rahmen. Hab auch die 2019er Variante und hab da so gelbe streifen drauf die ich voll ätzend finde.


----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> ne, ich meine für den Rahmen. Hab auch die 2019er Variante und hab da so gelbe streifen drauf die ich voll ätzend finde.



Klebefolie selber ausgeschnitten


----------



## Igetyou (21. November 2019)

Danke @CasiBergamont und @vitaminc.
Die Wartung ist denke ich machbar.
Ich würde mir eine Fettpresse mit dem empfohlenen Fett holen.

Ich denke das Yeti SB150 geht bergab schon etwas besser als mein Orbea Rallon mit 160mm Links. 

@vitaminc 
Was fährst du für Hinterradreifen auf deinem SB150?

Zu Größe:
Ich bin 180cm groß und würde es in L fahren.
Bei einem 480mm Reach mit 20mm Spacer komme ich auch echten Reach um die 470mm.
Das passt gut soweit.


----------



## CasiBergamont (21. November 2019)

Die Fettpresse mit dem Fett bekommste eigentlich von Yeti dazu.

Das Rallon ist in der Tat nicht annähernd so gut vom Hinterbau ... das stimmt. Bin das im September mal Probegfahren.

Ich bin 1,78m und fahre auf jeden Fall L. Je nach Vorliebe ... wenn Du auf extrem lange bikes stehst geht auch ein XL.


----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2019)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Was fährst du für Hinterradreifen auf deinem SB150?
> 
> Zu Größe:
> Ich bin 180cm groß und würde es in L fahren.
> ...



Ich bin 183cm und fahre L, passt mir gut.

Ich fahre einen Aggressor 2.3 DD hinten, der hat reichlich Platz zu den Streben. Könnte aber eng werden mit den ganz dicken Schlappen, da ist der Yeti Hinterbau definitiv nicht 1ste Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndGer91 (21. November 2019)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Ich bin für 2020 auf der Suche nach einem neuen Enduro.
> ...



Mein SI sieht leider nach über einem Jahr trotz mehr als regelmäßiger Pflege nicht mehr so gut aus. Hat Riefen und das Hauptlager dreht sich nur noch sehr schwergängig. Ist gerade bei Silverfish/Yeti zur Reklamation. Bin gespannt. 

Reifenfreiheit mit EX511/DHR2 2.4 ist bei mir mäßig und schleift auch ab und an. Wäre interessant ob da nachgebessert wurde, hab einen Rahmen aus September 2018. 

Zum Hinterbau: Es ist eben kein Sofa, wie z.B. das Evil. Soll es aber auch nicht sein.


----------



## Igetyou (21. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Ich lese viel in US Foren. Im MTBR wird heiß diskutiert. 








						You're welcome.
					

Just heard that at the Vail Outlier Yeti was advertising a more stiff rear end and more clearance in the 2020 SB150. Checked out a new bike and no ****... there's a lot of room in there! Didn't ride it to confirm stiffness though.   Seems like all my bitching and complaining did some good...




					forums.mtbr.com
				



In diesem Thema wird berichtet, dass alle neueren Modelle ab 2020 wohl einen veränderten Hinterbau mit mehr Reifenfreiheit haben.
Das würde mir natürlich entgegenkommen. Ob das auch wirklich stimmt? I dont know. Das würde ja bedeuten die Form wurde komplett neu  gefertigt.  Ein 2.4er muss schon ohne Probleme passen für ein Bike dieser Kategorie.

Habe gesehen, dass Richie Rude  2.5 Assegai vorne und Hinten fährt.








						Pro Bike Check: Richie Rudes Yeti SB150
					

Richie Rude feierte beim letzten Rennen der Enduro World Series in Finale Ligure seinen zweiten Sieg in Folge auf seinem neuen Yeti SB150. Grund genug um einen detaillierteren Blick auf sein Bike zu werfen. Die Umstellung von 27.5″ auf 29″ scheint auf jeden Fall gelungen. Der 23-jährige...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## CasiBergamont (21. November 2019)

Mein Silverfish Yeti Kontakt hat mir erklärt das würde mit der Felgen Reifen combi zusammenhängen.
Hatte vor den EX511 Mavic Deemax montiert die mit dem Baron geschliffen haben.

Habe das Gefühl daß die alle keine Ahnung haben oder/und nicht die Warheit sagen dürfen/sollen.


----------



## CasiBergamont (21. November 2019)

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder.

Der Hobel auf Madeira ....






minimale Reifenfreiheit Antriebsseite = 2,6 mm




Reifenfreiheit bei gleicher Position des Hinterrads non drive side = 11 mm


----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2019)

erzähl und zeig mal mehr über den SI-Schutz den man auf deinen Bildern erkennen kann?


----------



## _Titus_ (21. November 2019)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich lese viel in US Foren. Im MTBR wird heiß diskutiert.
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich mir auch schwer vorstellen. Das würde ja bedeuten, die müssen eine neues Werkzeug für den Rahmen eingesetzt haben.
Die Verbesserung würde man doch Marketing mäßig kommunizieren.
Tippe auch auf den Einfluss der verschiedenen Felgen.

Jemand eine Glaskugel zur Hand?
Herbst 2020 ein SB150 Update? Bin hin und her gerissen ob ich noch ne Saison warte...
Obwohl mir das SB150 auch Sau gut bei der Probefahrt gefallen hat.
Bin auch ein Rallon (nicht 2020 Wippe) gefahren und fand den Hinterbau des Yeti schon sehr fein.
Zusätzlich sind mir die 34mm weniger Sitzrohrlänge aufgefallen. Hatte gefühlt mehr Platz im Bike beim SB150


----------



## Igetyou (21. November 2019)

Das Yeti wurde offiziell 2018 veröffentlicht oder?


----------



## CasiBergamont (21. November 2019)

Soweit ich weiß ist das SB150 von 2019. Ein update würe ich daher noch nicht sehr bald sehen.


----------



## Igetyou (21. November 2019)

Antwort von Yeti.
Innerhalb von 20min ein Feedback bekommen.


Hello Phillip, 
  Thanks for your interest in Yeti Cycles and the SB150. We note the SB150 can accept up to a 2.5" tire. There is great tire clearance on the SB150 but tire sizes vary widely by manufacturers, models, pressure, and rim width so it is hard to give a number that works for all brands. We spec a 2.4 Minion DHR on the rear of our complete bikes with the 30mm internal stock rim, and there is good tire clearance. I know a 2.5 Aggressor will also fit without issue, as I have one on my 2019 SB130. I have had riders report that the 2.5 Assegai WT tire rubs the rear with it's more aggressive tread patter. The same may be true for a Minion DHF and High Roller in that same variant. 
  There has been no change in the design or shape of the rear swingarm of the SB150 and SB130 from 2019 to 2013. The only difference for 2020 is colors/graphics and some of the parts specs on complete bikes. 
  There are a greater number of variables in play now with tire clearance, the aforementioned manufacturer, model, pressure, and rim width, but also the use or non use of various tire inserts. I've even noticed use and life of the tire having an effect. After mounting a new tire on a demo bike and inflating it to our standard PSI, it looked narrower on that bike sitting next to the same tire and wheel and bike that had not yet needed to be replaced. Hopefully that helps clear the air some, but please let us know if we can help with anything further


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (21. November 2019)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist das SB150 von 2019. Ein update würe ich daher noch nicht sehr bald sehen.


Sehe ich auch so. Eher 2021 frühstens


----------



## CasiBergamont (21. November 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> erzähl und zeig mal mehr über den SI-Schutz den man auf deinen Bildern erkennen kann?



Das ist kein großes Hexenwerk. Ich habe einfach einen Marsh Guard zurecht geschnitten und ihn dann mit slbstklebendem Klett und Flausch am Hinterbau von innen befestigt.

Hatte im Netz sowas gefunden ... was ich aber Mist fand weil der Fender am Hauptrahmen befestigt ist und dann potentiell der Hinterbau daran reibt.




Dann habe ich jemanden gefunden der den Fender am Hinterbau befestigt hat. Da fand ich allerdings die Kabelbinder ganz grausam.




Ich habe mir ungefähr die gleiche Form zugeschnitten aber die Seiten rechts und links dann umgefaltet, so daß ich ihn quasi swischen die beiden Hinterbau Streben klemmen konnte. Dort dann das Klett und flausch drauf und man sieht kaum was wenn das Rad montiert ist.
Für die genauere Passform habe ich dann den Dämpfer raus genommen und überprüft ob der Fender irgendwo reibt wenn das bike in den Federweg geht. Wenn das Ding minimal auf spannung steht dann kommt er auch nicht an denHauptrahmen.


----------



## CasiBergamont (21. November 2019)

Der ganze Klumpatsch sieht dann so aus ...





Zusätzlich habe ich mir aber noch was einfallen lassen um die Lagerdichtung der Kugellager im SI zu schützen. Ich habe quasi eine U-Scheibe aus Schaumstoff (eine Art dickerem Moosgummi) geschnitten und sie zwischen Lager und Hinterbau eingesetzt. Vorher gut Fett auf das Lager damit das ein bisschen zusätzlich abdichtet. Da ist original Luft. Die lager haben da einen ca 1,5 mm Kragen der für Abstand sorgt.


----------



## Igetyou (28. November 2019)

Hallo
Könnte mir mal jemand die Fox ID vom standardmäßig verbauten Fox x2 geben.
Ich würde gerne mal schauen welcher tune verbaut ist.
Für den Fox X2 Float gibt es 3 tunes
CL / CM / CF.

Vielen Dank


----------



## CasiBergamont (28. November 2019)

DNPQ

Fox wirft mir dazu folgendes aus:

*2019 Factory Series Float X2 
2019, FLOAT X2, F-S, K, 2pos-Adj, Yeti, SB150, 230, 60, 0.3 Spacer x2, CDZ006, Neutral, Gray Logo*
Service - Eyelet Hardware Maintenance
Specsheets - 2016-2020 FLOAT X2 User Specification Drawing
Manual - SHOCK- 2019 FLOAT X2
Partlist - FLOAT X2 Part Information
Service - 2019 FLOAT X2 Rebuild 
Service - 2019 FLOAT X2 Air Spring Tuning with Volume Spacers


----------



## Igetyou (28. November 2019)

Oh das ist Interessant.
Ein 230x60
2 0.3 Spacer
CDZ006, Neutral ist wohl die Bezeichnung des tunes. Lese ich so zum ersten mal.
Bei den 2017er und 2018er Modellen  stand hinter der Angabe der Spacer der verbaute Standardtune (CL/CM/CF).

Evtl handelt es sich bei dem SB150 wirklich um einen Custome tune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (28. November 2019)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Evtl handelt es sich bei dem SB150 wirklich um einen Custome tune.


das ist bei allen yeti der fall


----------



## Igetyou (28. November 2019)

_Olli schrieb:


> das ist bei allen yeti der fall


Viele Hersteller verbauen einen der 3 Standardtunes, die dann auch gut zum Hinterbau passen.

Bei Yeti wegen dem Switch infinity wahrscheinlich eine andere Situation.

Vielen Dank für den schnellen Support.

Bei mir wird es wohl ein Yeti SB 150 C1 werden mit Grip2 update und anderen Laufrädern.
Das Cockpit übernehme ich vom aktuellen Rad.


----------



## vitaminc (28. November 2019)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Viele Hersteller verbauen einen der 3 Standardtunes, die dann auch gut zum Hinterbau passen.
> 
> Bei Yeti wegen dem Switch infinity wahrscheinlich eine andere Situation.
> 
> ...



klingt gut, bin gespannt auf deinen Aufbau. Was gibts für Laufräder?


Ich habe letztens meine Fahrwerkseinstellung etwas verändert, nicht viel, es ist aber unglaublich wie sich kleine Veränderungen auswirken. Bin vom jetzigen Setup derbe begeistert, da fährt das Yeti wie auf Schienen als hätte es unbegrenzt Grip. Bin sogar bei den aktuellen Bedingungen sehr zufrieden mit HighRoller 2.5 vorne und Aggressor 2.3 DD hinten.


----------



## Sushi1976 (29. November 2019)

Sorry das ich so dazwischen Grätsche, ich bin gerade dabei mir auch ein neues 29er Enduro zu holen, bzw aufzubauen.
Favorit ist das Yeti SB150 und dann steht noch das Santa Cruz Megatower zur Wahl.
Gibts hier einen im Forum der schon beide testen konnte ? 
noch kurz wegen der Größe 180cm und L beim Yeti passt ?

gruss Marco


----------



## Igetyou (29. November 2019)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Sorry das ich so dazwischen Grätsche, ich bin gerade dabei mir auch ein neues 29er Enduro zu holen, bzw aufzubauen.
> Favorit ist das Yeti SB150 und dann steht noch das Santa Cruz Megatower zur Wahl.
> Gibts hier einen im Forum der schon beide testen konnte ?
> noch kurz wegen der Größe 180cm und L beim Yeti passt ?
> ...



Das könnte ich dir anbieten.
Habe das Megatower mittlerweile von meiner Liste gestrichen. Der unsensibel Hinterbau und der reelle Sitzwinkel hat mich abgeschreckt. Außerdem sieht man das Bike an jeder Ecke stehen.









						Megatower vs Yeti SB150 vs Canyon Strive vs Stumpy Evo vs Calibre Sentry vs Geometron - MBR
					

We've got a van full of the hottest 29er enduro bikes, and are going to put them all against the stopwatch to find out which is fastest.




					www.mbr.co.uk


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. November 2019)

Was fahrt ihr so für Rahmengrößen ? 
bin mit 180cm zwischen M und L, tendiere aber eher zu L.

Gruß Marco


----------



## CasiBergamont (30. November 2019)

... auf jeden Fall minimum L.


----------



## vitaminc (30. November 2019)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr so für Rahmengrößen ?
> bin mit 180cm zwischen M und L, tendiere aber eher zu L.
> 
> Gruß Marco


bin 183cm, fahre schon immer die Bikes in L. Ich könnte das eine oder andere Bike auch in XL fahren


----------



## Yeti06 (30. November 2019)

Bei 173cm ne M


----------



## Joey12345 (8. Dezember 2019)

Weiß jemand wo der Rahmen produziert wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simoncrafar (9. Dezember 2019)

Mein SB130 MY 2020 Rahmen wurde in Vietnam hergestellt. Ich weiss nicht ob das schon immer das Produktionsland der Yeti Carbon Rahmen war.

Rein von Haptik und Verarbeitung kann der Rahmen mit Santa Cruz mithalten würde ich sagen. Die Lackierung ist optisch perfekt ausgeführt. Langzeiterfahrung steht aber noch aus (bin da selber mal gespannt).


----------



## Paddy_G (9. Dezember 2019)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> Mein SB130 MY 2020 Rahmen wurde in Vietnam hergestellt. Ich weiss nicht ob das schon immer das Produktionsland der Yeti Carbon Rahmen war.
> 
> Rein von Haptik und Verarbeitung kann der Rahmen mit Santa Cruz mithalten würde ich sagen. Die Lackierung ist optisch perfekt ausgeführt. Langzeiterfahrung steht aber noch aus (bin da selber mal gespannt).


Yeti in Vietnam ist richtig!
ABER Haptik und Verarbeitung kann definitiv nicht mit Santa oder Speci mithalten!
Lack Qualität ist ein Witz auch in den neusten Generationen! Die Schicht ist einfach viel zu dünn!
Und die Protektoren sind einfach zu klein und geklebt... welcher nicht der beste ist. 
Also ich hatte bis dato drei yetis und unzählige Santa! Und alle Räder bestätigten diese Meinung.


----------



## Simoncrafar (9. Dezember 2019)

Ok, hört sich nicht so gut an. Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie widerstandsfähig der Lack ist.....


----------



## AndGer91 (11. Dezember 2019)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Yeti in Vietnam ist richtig!
> ABER Haptik und Verarbeitung kann definitiv nicht mit Santa oder Speci mithalten!
> Lack Qualität ist ein Witz auch in den neusten Generationen! Die Schicht ist einfach viel zu dünn!
> Und die Protektoren sind einfach zu klein und geklebt... welcher nicht der beste ist.
> Also ich hatte bis dato drei yetis und unzählige Santa! Und alle Räder bestätigten diese Meinung.



Lackqualität ist bei mir wirklich anständig, auf SC Niveau. Protektoren hast du Recht, die sind ein schlechter Scherz. 

Ich hab übrigens meinen Hinterbau reklamiert, weil ich bei einem 2.4er Reifen Schleifspuren hatte. Bekomm ohne Beanstandungen einen Neuen.


----------



## Simoncrafar (11. Dezember 2019)

Ja das Hinterbauthema... habe das mal im mtbr forum verfolgt, da haben viele das Problem mit dem Anstreifen. Wobei manche Bilder eine gute Reifenfreiheit an der rechten Kettenstrebe zeigen und andere Bilder gerade mal so 4mm Platz Es wurde dort vermutet ob die Hinterbauten an der Stelle inzwischen beim 2020 Modelljahr "heimlich" von Yeti abgeändert wurden..........


----------



## Joey12345 (11. Dezember 2019)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> Ja das Hinterbauthema... habe das mal im mtbr forum verfolgt, da haben viele das Problem mit dem Anstreifen. Wobei manche Bilder eine gute Reifenfreiheit an der rechten Kettenstrebe zeigen und andere Bilder gerade mal so 4mm Platz Es wurde dort vermutet ob die Hinterbauten an der Stelle inzwischen beim 2020 Modelljahr "heimlich" von Yeti abgeändert wurden..........



Es stand dort aber auch, dass auf Nachfrage bei Yeti die Aussage war, dass der 2020 Rahmen bis auf Grafik definitiv identisch ist...


----------



## CasiBergamont (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
also ich habe die Aussage bekommen daß die 2019er und die 2020er Hinterbauten komplett identisch sind.
Mit wurde gesagt daß es bei diversen Reifen/Felgen Kombinationen zu Problemen kommt. Vorrangig gab es Probleme bei der Verwendung von Mavic Felgen bzw. Laufrädern.
Ich hatte Probleme mit Deemax Elite Laufrädern und dem Conti Baron.
Ich habe mir dann Laufräder bauen lassen. I9 Naben mit DT EX511 Felgen welche ich natürlich ebenfalls mit dem Conti Baron fahre. Damit ist es marginal besser geworden.

Ich bin mittlerweile allerdings zu der Erkenntnis gekommen daß Die Conti Reifen eher das Problem sind. Die Dinger eiern sowas von auf der Felge und kommen so dem Hinterbau schon nahe ... es schleift aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Igetyou (11. Dezember 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Es stand dort aber auch, dass auf Nachfrage bei Yeti die Aussage war, dass der 2020 Rahmen bis auf Grafik definitiv identisch ist...


Die Antwort stammt von mir. Ich habe Yeti USA angeschrieben und diese Antwort bekommen


----------



## Maxey (12. Dezember 2019)

Hey Jungs,

mein Hinterbau hat auch Schleifspuren  aber ja das soll jetzt erst mal nicht das Thema sein.
Habt ihr bei euren Yetis eine Fettpresse dazu bekommen?
Wie oft schmiert ihr euren Switch Infiniti Link ab?

Ich habe meinen gerade eben zum dritten mal abgeschmiert. Mit dem RSP Slick was man auch an die Gabeldichtungen macht.
Ich habe spaßeshalber mal versucht mit einer normalen Spritze ein bisschen Schmieröl inden SIL rein zu drücken. Nichts ging.

Hat einer von euch, die Yeti Fettpresse? Ich habe gesehen in meinem SIL die Gleitlager eine Öffnung (Loch) haben, diese sind allerdings nicht hin zu den Schmierpunkten bzw. den Schmierkanälen sondern um 90° versetzt.  Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Würde ja sinn machen, wenn ich kein Öl reinpressen konnte, weil der Kanal nicht geöffnet ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lane6Riders (16. Dezember 2019)

In den letzten Wochen konnten wir ein YETI SB150 für einen Kunden aufbauen und haben ein schon fast tiefen entspannendes Dream Build gezaubert.
Genau passend für einen verregneten Montag Abend


----------



## Joey12345 (16. Dezember 2019)

Dirtmaster2012 schrieb:


> In den letzten Wochen konnten wir ein YETI SB150 für einen Kunden aufbauen und haben ein schon fast tiefen entspannendes Dream Build gezaubert.
> Genau passend für einen verregneten Montag Abend


Da macht yeti mal nen super cleaner Rahmen und du machst da Aufkleber drauf 
Aber das SB150 is schon ein geiler Rahmen! 
Der Switch Infiniti sieht irgendwie schwarz aus auf den Bildern. Täuscht das oder gibts da auch eine Performance Variante? 

Cooles Video...


----------



## vitaminc (16. Dezember 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Da macht yeti mal nen super cleaner Rahmen und du machst da Aufkleber drauf
> Aber das SB150 is schon ein geiler Rahmen!
> Der Switch Infiniti sieht irgendwie schwarz aus auf den Bildern. Täuscht das oder gibts da auch eine Performance Variante?
> 
> Cooles Video...



Sehe ich auch so. Gerade der 2020 Rahmen ist einfach so schön Clean im Vergleich zum 2019er.. 
Abgesehen davon sind die Teile leider weniger Dream, sondern Standard-Mittelklasse wenn nicht sogar Low-Budget.. 
Trotzdem ein Top Rad und gut gemachtes Video. Neidisch kann ich auf das Rad nicht sein, aber auf die Werkstatt


----------



## Simoncrafar (16. Dezember 2019)

Die Modelle mit dem normalen "C" Rahmen haben den Infinity Switch immer in schwarzen Ausführung ohne Kashima sowie immer nur die Fox Performance Federelemente verbaut. 

Bin so frei und stelle mal ein Bild von meinem 2020 SB130 Lunch Ride ein. Ich habe die Performance Gabel auf Grip2 umgebaut und es ist ein handgebauter Laufradsatz drin, ansonsten bis jetzt wie ab Werk.


----------



## Paddy_G (16. Dezember 2019)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> Die Modelle mit dem normalen "C" Rahmen haben den Infinity Switch immer in schwarzen Ausführung ohne Kashima sowie immer nur die Fox Performance Federelemente verbaut.
> 
> Bin so frei und stelle mal ein Bild von meinem 2020 SB130 Lunch Ride ein. Ich habe die Performance Gabel auf Grip2 umgebaut und es ist ein handgebauter Laufradsatz drin, ansonsten bis jetzt wie ab Werk.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 952209


Seit wann das denn? Diese Info ist wenn neu oder falsch. „Das Switch System ist immer Kashima“


----------



## Igetyou (16. Dezember 2019)

Die 2020er Modell haben einen schwarzen SI bei den C Modellen.
Schau mal bei Bike Components. Da siehst du Detailbilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (16. Dezember 2019)

Mich hats eben auch gewundert, weil mir das davor noch nie aufgefallen ist. 
Aber macht ja irgendwie auch Sinn, um die Rahmen voneinander abzugrenzen.


----------



## CasiBergamont (17. Dezember 2019)

Schönes Video, geile Werkstatt aber schliesse mich den vorschreibern an, diese Aufkleber. Naja, muss ja jeder selber wissen.
Euer Kunde wird dennoch viel Spaß auf dem Rad haben ... mit oder ohne Aufkleber.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Dezember 2019)

Maxey schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> mein Hinterbau hat auch Schleifspuren  aber ja das soll jetzt erst mal nicht das Thema sein.
> Habt ihr bei euren Yetis eine Fettpresse dazu bekommen?
> ...











						R.S.P. New Grease Gun | Fettpresse für Tuben mit 15 mm Gewinde, 29,50 €
					

R S P RSP New Gease Gun | Fettpresse für Tuben mit 15 mm Gewinde Hochwertige Fettspritze von RSP Dank der integrierten Feder wird das Fett ständig nachgeför




					r2-bike.com
				




Vermutlich identisch zur Yeti Spritze, nur halt deutlich günstiger.

Ansonsten gibt es das Teil auch von Birzman direkt mit Grease, nur evtl. in Deutschland nicht zu kaufen, sieht aber dem Yeti-Set verdächtig ähnlich und gab es mal bei ChainReactionCycle im Kit für 17,99€:






						Products | Birzman
					






					www.birzman.com
				





Hatte mal irgendwo gelesen dass nicht jede x-beliebige Spritze funktioniert, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Yeti06 (19. Dezember 2019)

Man kann eine ganz normale Standard Fettpresse für 10€ dazu nehmen.


----------



## Thebike69 (5. Januar 2020)

Hallo, worin liegt der Unterschied von T-Serie und C-Serie. Und dem 2019er und 2020er Modellen? 
Welche Händler könntet ihr mir empfehlen ?. 
Gruß Mike


----------



## Yeti06 (5. Januar 2020)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, worin liegt der Unterschied von T-Serie und C-Serie. Und dem 2019er und 2020er Modellen?
> Welche Händler könntet ihr mir empfehlen ?.
> Gruß Mike




Moin, 

Der Unterschied zwischen T und C-Serie ist das Material vom Carbon was verwendet wird. Bei der T Serie ist es 300g leichter bei gleicher Festigkeit. 

Der Unterschied von 2019 zu 2020 ist nur, das die Yeti Beschriftung nicht mehr seitlich sondern oben auf dem Oberrohr nun befindet 

Grüße


----------



## Thebike69 (5. Januar 2020)

Yeti06 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen T und C-Serie ist das Material vom Carbon was verwendet wird. Bei der T Serie ist es 300g leichter bei gleicher Festigkeit.
> 
> ...


Danke für die rasche Antwort und die Info?


----------



## CasiBergamont (12. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
würde gerne mal was zum Gräuschlevel des 150 von euch hören. Nein kein Zughüllen geklapper sondern der Antrieb.

Ich fahre ein 12fach xt Schaltwerk eine 12fach Eagle Kassette und ein 34er Eagle Kettenblatt. Funzt alles super, schaltet wie Butter, ... nur beim wirklich ruppigen bergab springt die Kette fast immer auf der Kassette. Das Kettenschlagen ist noch erträglich wobeiich die Kette manchmal an den Speichen hören kann. Kettenschlagen am Rahmen habe ich soweit nicht.
Gibt es einen quasi Richtwert für die Käfigbremse die man bei Shimano ja einstellen kann ?
Wie laut ist euer Hobel wenn ihr richtig stehn lasst und welche Teile-Kombi fahrt ihr ?

Danke


----------



## Maxey (12. Januar 2020)

Jo Casi, 

also ich kann die bisschen von meinen Erfahrungen erzählen. 

Da ich mit dem linken Bein vorne stehe, habe ich wie immer Kettenschlagen an dem rechten Kurbelarm. Habe dort ein bisschen Slapper Tape dran gemacht. Nach einigen Monaten sieht man deutlich wie das Tape die Schläge aufgefangen hat. Hinten an den Speichen sieht man ebenfalls einige Spuren.

Mhm ich würde trotz den oben genannten Beidpielen sagen, dass das Bike zu den leiseren gehört. Ich habe zusätzlich noch ein Wenig Slapper Tape auf die vorhanden Schützer geklebt und oben auf noch das Noppenmuster. Also insgesamt fast drei Lageb drauf. Das Bike wird lediglich wenn ich wirklich ballern geh ein bisschen lauter. Mit ballern meine ich in Finale mal ordentlich stehen lassen oder die Borderline in Freiburg oder auch mal den ein oder anderen Bikepark. Wobei die sich ja in den letzten Jahren ein bisschen zu Waldautobahnen gewandelt haben. 

Mein Set up was ich verwenden ist das ganz normale Yeti C Modell. Also GX Eagle komplett.


----------



## CasiBergamont (12. Januar 2020)

Hey,
ja danke erstmal für die ausführliche Antwort.
Ich habe den Torq Rahmen und habe mir den auch zuerst mit GX aufgebaut. Das GX Schaltwerk hat nagelneu allerdings so stark geschlagen daß ich es direkt wieder runter geworfen habe.
Ich weiß auch nicht, vielleicht bin ich einfach zu pingelich oder ich fahre einfach viel zu krass (was ichim Leben nicht glaube) oder ich hab einfach einen am Dach.
Im jetzigen Setup fahre ich 10 sekunden nen trail runter ... trete rein ... und merke daß irgendein Gang drin ist ... und die Kette erstmal wieder in den Gang getreten werden muss wo sie vorher auch war. Das is doch nich normal oder ?
Hat das vielleicht was mit dem Switch infinity zu tun ? Eher nicht oder ....
Vielleicht gebe ich dem GX Schaltwerk noch mal ne Chance ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxey (13. Januar 2020)

Also das mit dem Gangwechsel habe ich noch nie gehört. Ist mir so noch nicht unter die Beine gekommen. 

Das GX ist ein schlechter Witz  das hat mega Spiel aber schalten tut es bis jetzt. Das nächste Rad was ich mir aufbauen werde, wird aber wieder mit Shimano.


----------



## vitaminc (13. Januar 2020)

Kettenklappern habe ich leider auch. X01 Schaltwerk, XX1 Kurbel, GX Schalthebel, GX Kette.
Ich werde auch noch etwas mehr Schutz an den Hinterstreben anbringen um die Geräusche zu minimieren.


----------



## CasiBergamont (17. Januar 2020)

... nun gut, ich werde da noch ein wenig forschen und dann mal berichten was da beim Thema Kettenschlagen so rum kommt.


----------



## CasiBergamont (17. Januar 2020)

Nächstes Thema: Dämpfer !!!!

Mag hier irgendwer vielleicht meinen X2 haben? Ist gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt und läuft super. Ich überlege mir schon länger den Hover vom Cornelius (Intend) zuzulegen.


----------



## wavekiter (23. Januar 2020)

Warum keinen Coil?


----------



## CasiBergamont (23. Januar 2020)

Weil ich von den Produkten von Cornelius sehr überzeugt bin, und den Dämpfer mal gefühlt habe ... mega das Ding.
Ich finde es gut jemanden der gute Ideen hat zu unterstützen wenn die dann auch noch technisch hervorragend sind.
Fox verdient schon genug Geld.
Den Dämpfer (und auch die Gabel) von Cornelius kann ich so shimmen sie ich ihn haben möchte und muss ihn auch nicht nach X Zeit in en Service schicken. Den kannste nämlich selber machen, wenn er überhaupt notwendig wird.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Januar 2020)

Btw, jared graves fährt jetzt auch ein sb150. Welcome back


----------



## AndGer91 (30. Januar 2020)

Kleine Info: 
Yeti hat mir den Hinterbau auf Grund von Schleifspuren und „viel“ Flex anstandslos ersetzt. Der Neue hat sowohl mehr Reifenfreiheit als auch Steifigkeit. Wer da also betroffen ist, sollte seinen Händler mal kontaktieren. Mein Rahmen ist aus September 18, also erste Charge.


----------



## CasiBergamont (30. Januar 2020)

Sehr gute Info. Werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VAN HALEN (7. Februar 2020)

Habe mich von Seite 6 inspirieren lassen und mir auch einen mud guard fürs SI gebastelt.






Die zwei kleinen Kabelbinder stören mich nicht wirklich.
Schöne Grüße an alle Yeti Ritter


----------



## VAN HALEN (8. Februar 2020)

Wie unterschiedlich doch die Geschmäcker sind...
Mir gefällt die cleane Optic des 2020er Modells gar nicht.
Habe sogar die gelben Applikationen meines Rahmens
mal mehr, mal weniger dezent erweitert.


----------



## TintiFax79 (19. Februar 2020)

So meines ist ja auch schon eine Zeitlang fertig


----------



## Wanja2090 (21. Februar 2020)

Hallo, mein Yeti SB150 (2019 Aufgebaut) paar Bilder. 
Hab Probleme mit den HR das er am Rahmen leicht Streift, was kann man da machen ?
Laufräder DT Swiss 471
Nabe Hope Pro 4
Reifen Maxxis Aggressor 29x2,50

Grus Johannes


----------



## Paddy_G (22. Februar 2020)

Wanja2090 schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Yeti SB150 (2019 Aufgebaut) paar Bilder.
> Hab Probleme mit den HR das er am Rahmen leicht Streift, was kann man da machen ?
> Laufräder DT Swiss 471
> Nabe Hope Pro 4
> ...



reklamieren, dann erhältst du einen überarbeiteten Hinterbau.

wobei die Freigabe nur bis 2,4


----------



## AndGer91 (22. Februar 2020)

Wanja2090 schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Yeti SB150 (2019 Aufgebaut) paar Bilder.
> Hab Probleme mit den HR das er am Rahmen leicht Streift, was kann man da machen ?
> Laufräder DT Swiss 471
> Nabe Hope Pro 4
> ...



Was heißt leicht schleift? Würde auch einfach reklamieren. Aber 2.5 wird auch im überarbeiteten ab und zu schleifen.Einfach Folie rein und gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiBergamont (22. Februar 2020)

Angeblich tauscht Yeti die Hinterbauten aus ... 
Ich arbeite auch noch daran. Bei mir schleift ein Baron auf ner Mavic Deemax Elite Felge.

In der Preisklasse ist das in meinen Augen null akzeptabel .. der Rahmen kostet mal eben 3900 Euro .... Da kaufen sich andere gebrauchte Autos für.


----------



## Paddy_G (22. Februar 2020)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Angeblich tauscht Yeti die Hinterbauten aus ...
> Ich arbeite auch noch daran. Bei mir schleift ein Baron auf ner Mavic Deemax Elite Felge.
> 
> In der Preisklasse ist das in meinen Augen null akzeptabel .. der Rahmen kostet mal eben 3900 Euro .... Da kaufen sich andere gebrauchte Autos für.



naja, locker bleiben! Yeti gibt bis maximal 2,4 frei und dass es immer eng ist , sollte jedem bewusst sein. Das ist bei yeti schon immer der Fall gewesen! Das hat nichts mit der Preisklasse zu tun! Wenn die meinen das reicht und entwickeln so, dann ist das so!
Keiner wird gezwungen dann zu kaufen ...


----------



## fluchttaxi (22. Februar 2020)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> naja, locker bleiben! Yeti gibt bis maximal 2,4 frei und dass es immer eng ist , sollte jedem bewusst sein. Das ist bei yeti schon immer der Fall gewesen! Das hat nichts mit der Preisklasse zu tun! Wenn die meinen das reicht und entwickeln so, dann ist das so!
> Keiner wird gezwungen dann zu kaufen ...



Trotzdem nicht akzeptabel, wenn ein 2.4er Reifen in einem Hinterbau, der für diese Reifenbreite freigegeben ist schleift...
Egal "ob das schon immer so war" oder nicht... was ist das für eine Argumentation?! 

Fakt ist: Ein Reifen, der die freigegebene Breite nicht überschreitet darf nicht schleifen! Egal ob der Rahmen 1k, 3k oder 5k kostet!


----------



## WWWWW (22. Februar 2020)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> Habe mich von Seite 6 inspirieren lassen und mir auch einen mud guard fürs SI gebastelt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 976024
> 
> ...



Gibt so Klebepads, dann ists noch cleaner. Ich baue mir auch die Mudguards aus dickerer Klarsichtfolie aus dem Baumarkt selber. Beim Kleben verschrammt auch nicht auf Dauer der Rahmen. Sonst bekommt der leichte Scheuerstellen, je nachdem ob sich das Blech leicht bewegt


----------



## VAN HALEN (23. Februar 2020)

Habe bisher noch keine Scheuerstellen festgestellt. Der Rahmen ist aber auch an der Strebe abgeklebt.


----------



## WWWWW (26. Februar 2020)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> Habe bisher noch keine Scheuerstellen festgestellt. Der Rahmen ist aber auch an der Strebe abgeklebt.



Fahre zwar kein Yeti aber in der Gabel scheuert das schon nach paar Matschfahrten und circa 1,5 Jahren guter Betriebszeit. So ist es auch wenn man am Hinterbau mit Kabelbindern ein Mudguard montiert. Lösung wäre ihn mit diesen zweiseitigen Klebepads zu kleben oder eine Folie drunter zu machen.

Aber hast Recht wenn der Rahmen von sich an der Strebe schon abgeklebt ist passt das


----------



## wavekiter (15. März 2020)

Wanja2090 schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Yeti SB150 (2019 Aufgebaut) paar Bilder.
> Hab Probleme mit den HR das er am Rahmen leicht Streift, was kann man da machen ?
> Laufräder DT Swiss 471
> Nabe Hope Pro 4
> Reifen Maxxis Aggressor 29x2,50



Verbau den Maxxis Aggressor 29x2.3 mit Cushcore. Bessere Dämpfung, Seitenführung, Durchschlagschutz als 2.5 ohne Cushcore.

Der Rahmen ist nur bis 2.4 freigegeben, und der Aggressor 2.5 ist auch noch die Wide Trail Ausführung.


----------



## DerDerWo (26. April 2020)

Servus in die Runde, ich würde eine Empfehlung zu einem Flaschenhalter für das SB150 benötigen. Mit meinem jetzigem ist es doch ein ganz schönes Gefriemel. Heute habe ich von einem Kumpel einen Carbon-Sideloader probiert. War ich aber auch nicht überzeugt. Zu steif. Welchen fährt ihr und habt gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Danke schon mal!


----------



## vitaminc (26. April 2020)

Fidlock 590








						Premium magnetic Accessories • FIDLOCK®
					

Magnetkraft ist unsere Leidenschaft. Wir gestalten den Moment des Öffnens und Schließens als Erlebnis.




					www.fidlock-bike.com


----------



## KasparZimmer (27. April 2020)

Ich finde die Fidlock Teile grundsätzlich gut, allerdings verliert bei mir der 590 immer ein wenig Flüssigkeit. Ich habe 2 Stück davon, es passiert bei beiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDerWo (27. April 2020)

An Fidlock hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Nur, bin ich hier halt etwas eingeschränkt. Hatte gehofft, dass jemand einen passenden Sideloader empfehlen kann.


----------



## TintiFax79 (27. April 2020)

DerDerWo schrieb:


> An Fidlock hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Nur, bin ich hier halt etwas eingeschränkt. Hatte gehofft, dass jemand einen passenden Sideloader empfehlen kann.



also ich fahre seit über einem Jahr den Blackburn Clutch Carbon Side-Entry Bottle Cage

Never lost my bottle


----------



## deathmetal (27. April 2020)

DerDerWo schrieb:


> An Fidlock hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Nur, bin ich hier halt etwas eingeschränkt. Hatte gehofft, dass jemand einen passenden Sideloader empfehlen kann.



Fhare an meinen Bikes (kein Yeti) diese hier: http://www.birzman.com/products_2.php?uID=10&cID=37&Key=286 
Gibts für links oder rechts usw. und halten bei mir auch im schlimmsten Trailgeballer alles sicher fest.


----------



## gabarinza (29. April 2020)

Fidlock am SB150. Funktioniert top, noch keine Flasche verloren, außer beim Sturz.


----------



## wavekiter (1. Mai 2020)

Fidlock auch bei mir.


----------



## DerDerWo (2. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Tips. Ich habe mich für den Blackburn Clutch entschieden. Sieht edel aus und auf den ersten Blick bekomme ich auch meine Flaschen unter.


----------



## LeoJohnson (4. Mai 2020)

Ihr habt ja hier praktische Erfahrung mit dem SB150:

Sehe ich das auf den Fotos richtig, dass man zum Abschmieren beider InfinitySwitch Kolben den Hinterbau lösen muss?
Sieht so aus als könne man nur einen Abschmiernippel ohne Demontage erreichen.


----------



## kneesliding (4. Mai 2020)

So ist es.

Aber dauert 10 Minuten


----------



## vitaminc (4. Mai 2020)

LeoJohnson schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja hier praktische Erfahrung mit dem SB150:
> 
> Sehe ich das auf den Fotos richtig, dass man zum Abschmieren beider InfinitySwitch Kolben den Hinterbau lösen muss?
> Sieht so aus als könne man nur einen Abschmiernippel ohne Demontage erreichen.



ja, das ist richtig, dauert max. 10min, angeblich sollte man es aber nicht übertreiben mit abschmieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (4. Mai 2020)




----------



## gabarinza (4. Mai 2020)

Den Hinterbau wegzuklappen ist bei meinem weniger nervig, als das Fett in die Lager zu drücken.
Eine Seite geht meistens ganz easy, die andere nur mit fluchen und Gewalt.

Schmiernippel und eine gescheite Fettpresse wäre imo die bessere Lösung, geht aber wahrscheinlich wegen Platz nicht.


----------



## LeoJohnson (5. Mai 2020)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Den Hinterbau wegzuklappen ist bei meinem weniger nervig, als das Fett in die Lager zu drücken.
> Eine Seite geht meistens ganz easy, die andere nur mit fluchen und Gewalt.
> 
> Schmiernippel und eine gescheite Fettpresse wäre imo die bessere Lösung, geht aber wahrscheinlich wegen Platz nicht.



War schon beim SB6 so. Da muss ich auch gut gefrühstückt haben. 


Wie sieht es mit Abrieb der Kashimabeschichtung aus? Ist das ein Thema? Sieht man beim sb6 nur wenn man die Kolben etwas aus der Führung zieht; ergo im Stand nicht zu sehen. 
Infinity Switch No2 löst sich bei mir grade auf.


----------



## Christoph1984 (23. Mai 2020)

Servus,

Ich baue mir gerade ein 2020er SB150 auf. Während ich auf meinen LRS warte grüble ich noch bezüglich der Reifen. Auf meinem Patrol hatte ich zuletzt jeweils DHRII und DHR in 2.3. Bin damit immer super zurecht gekommen. Allerdings überlege ich, diesmal eine Nummer größer zu gehen mit DHRII in 2.4 WT und Assegai in 2.5 WT. Wegen der großen Räder würde ich eigentlich gerne bei leichteren Reifen bleiben zumal ich bei knapp 70kg liege. Felgen sind EX471. Machen die Hinterbauen immnoch Problem mit schleifenden Reifen?


----------



## Streckenchef (24. Mai 2020)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich baue mir gerade ein 2020er SB150 auf. Während ich auf meinen LRS warte grüble ich noch bezüglich der Reifen. Auf meinem Patrol hatte ich zuletzt jeweils DHRII und DHR in 2.3. Bin damit immer super zurecht gekommen. Allerdings überlege ich, diesmal eine Nummer größer zu gehen mit DHRII in 2.4 WT und Assegai in 2.5 WT. Wegen der großen Räder würde ich eigentlich gerne bei leichteren Reifen bleiben zumal ich bei knapp 70kg liege. Felgen sind EX471. Machen die Hinterbauen immnoch Problem mit schleifenden Reifen?


Kenda Hellcat. Leicht, robust und ultra Grip...


----------



## gabarinza (24. Mai 2020)

LeoJohnson schrieb:


> War schon beim SB6 so. Da muss ich auch gut gefrühstückt haben.
> 
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Abrieb der Kashimabeschichtung aus? Ist das ein Thema? Sieht man beim sb6 nur wenn man die Kolben etwas aus der Führung zieht; ergo im Stand nicht zu sehen.
> Infinity Switch No2 löst sich bei mir grade auf.



Damit hab ich bisher kein Problem. Ich wechsel allerdings zwischen meinen Bikes, da kommt jeweils nicht so viel Laufleistung zusammen. 
Aber ich werde weiter beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TintiFax79 (24. Mai 2020)

Also ich habe jetzt so ca 2000km und dementsprechend auch HM auf meinem SB 150 und mit der Beschichtung null Problem.
Ich glaube das es auch kaum Probleme geben wird wenn man das Ding einfach regelmäßig sauber macht ??‍♂️


----------



## vitaminc (24. Mai 2020)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich baue mir gerade ein 2020er SB150 auf. Während ich auf meinen LRS warte grüble ich noch bezüglich der Reifen. Auf meinem Patrol hatte ich zuletzt jeweils DHRII und DHR in 2.3. Bin damit immer super zurecht gekommen. Allerdings überlege ich, diesmal eine Nummer größer zu gehen mit DHRII in 2.4 WT und Assegai in 2.5 WT. Wegen der großen Räder würde ich eigentlich gerne bei leichteren Reifen bleiben zumal ich bei knapp 70kg liege. Felgen sind EX471. Machen die Hinterbauen immnoch Problem mit schleifenden Reifen?



Bzgl. die richtige Reifenwahl kannst Du mal hier schauen:





						Enduro-Reifen
					

Hallo zusammen  ueberlege die OEM-Bereifung meines Speci Enduros zu tauschen und wollte eure Meinung hoeren.  Fahre mit dem Bike sowohl Touren mit Kinderanhaenger als auch Trails in Glüder und Umgebung. Im Sommer folgt dann noch ne Dolomitenrunde. Touren schwanken zwischen 20 und 50 km, HM...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich persönlich bin aktuell Vorne mit Kaiser 2.4 Protection Apex unterwegs. Hinten noch einen Aggressor 2.3 DD, den ich jedoch bald tauschen möchte, entweder Dissector 2.4, Speiseeis Eliminator Grid Trail oder ich wage es mit nem Trail King 2.4 Apex.

Da ich noch das 2019er Modell fahre, möchte ich hinten ungerne einen zu breiten Reifen riskieren.


----------



## wavekiter (26. Mai 2020)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Allerdings überlege ich, diesmal eine Nummer größer zu gehen mit DHRII in 2.4 WT und Assegai in 2.5 WT. Wegen der großen Räder würde ich eigentlich gerne bei leichteren Reifen bleiben zumal ich bei knapp 70kg liege. Felgen sind EX471. Machen die Hinterbauen immnoch Problem mit schleifenden Reifen?



Nein, machen Sie nicht. Fahre selber den DHRII in 2.4 hinten, auch bei Schlamm nie ein Problem.


----------



## Christoph1984 (26. Mai 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bzgl. die richtige Reifenwahl kannst Du mal hier schauen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde tatsächlich mal den Dissector in 2.4 probieren. Hab einen Deal mit meinem Sohn Max, dass ich mir Maxxis fahren kann? Was anderes kommt also nicht in Frage.


----------



## Christoph1984 (26. Mai 2020)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Yeti in Vietnam ist richtig!
> ABER Haptik und Verarbeitung kann definitiv nicht mit Santa oder Speci mithalten!
> Lack Qualität ist ein Witz auch in den neusten Generationen! Die Schicht ist einfach viel zu dünn!
> Und die Protektoren sind einfach zu klein und geklebt... welcher nicht der beste ist.
> Also ich hatte bis dato drei yetis und unzählige Santa! Und alle Räder bestätigten diese Meinung.


Kann ich leider bestätigen. Baue meines ja gerade auf und konnte mir den Rahmen, während ich ihn komplett mit Invisiframe beklebt habe, im Detail betrachten. Die Lackqualität ist für die Preisklasse wirklich unterirdisch. Auch wenn du mal in die Rohre rein schaust. Da ist Santa Cruz eine andere Liega. Glück für Yeti, dass der SB150 Rahmen megamäßig aussieht ?


----------



## DerDerWo (31. Mai 2020)

Servus, ich benötige erneut eure Hilfe. Ich fahre am SB150 Shimanos XT 12-fach. Leider bekomme ich sie nicht wirklich optimal eingestellt. Und zwar geht es um die Abstandsschraube (b-Schraube) am Schaltwerk. Selbst wenn ich diese ganz heraus drehe, komme ich nicht auf den vorgegebenen Abstand lt Shimano (siehe Anhang). Hat jemand eine Lösung parat? Märcä!


----------



## Skeet34 (31. Mai 2020)

Wäre vielleicht noch ganz hilfreich wenn du ein Foto von deinem Schaltwerk hinzufügen könntest. Eventuell auch Mal Kettenlänge bzw komplette Schaltung inklusive Kurbel aufnimmst.


----------



## DerDerWo (31. Mai 2020)

Danke. Hier die Fotos. Oder gehört das Schaltwerk anders montiert?! Die Nase vom Schaltwerk doch auf die Nase vom Schaltauge, oder? Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass es nicht schaltet. Nur eben kann ich die Einstellung wie empfohlen nicht umsetzen.


----------



## AndGer91 (31. Mai 2020)

DerDerWo schrieb:


> Danke. Hier die Fotos. Oder gehört das Schaltwerk anders montiert?! Die Nase vom Schaltwerk doch auf die Nase vom Schaltauge, oder? Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass es nicht schaltet. Nur eben kann ich die Einstellung wie empfohlen nicht umsetzen.



Deine Kette ist zu kurz.


----------



## Skeet34 (31. Mai 2020)

Das ist aber nicht nur ein bisschen zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDerWo (1. Juni 2020)

Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können! Danke!


----------



## Christoph1984 (7. Juni 2020)

So, der Hobel steht und ich bin soweit ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## Skeet34 (7. Juni 2020)

Schaut schön clean aus, auch wenn ich das orange echt nicht mehr sehen kann.


----------



## _Titus_ (7. Juni 2020)

sehr schick!
ultimative full house Austattung.... ????
Insbesondere das Cockpit mit den AXS Trigger.?

Was sind das denn für Laufräder?




Christoph1984 schrieb:


> So, der Hobel steht und ich bin soweit ziemlich zufrieden. Anhang anzeigen 1060510Anhang anzeigen 1060511


----------



## Christoph1984 (7. Juni 2020)

_Titus_ schrieb:


> sehr schick!
> ultimative full house Austattung.... ????
> Insbesondere das Cockpit mit den AXS Trigger.?
> 
> Was sind das denn für Laufräder?


DT240s Naben auf DT EX471 Felgen. Fairer Preis, robust und trotzdem fast so leicht wie ein Carbon LRS


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juni 2020)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> DT240s Naben auf DT EX471 Felgen. Fairer Preis, robust und trotzdem fast so leicht wie ein Carbon LRS


wer ist eigentlich Max ? 

Schickes SB150.
Zufrieden mit dem Dissector?
Überlege mir schon länger den mal Hinten drauf zu machen.

Gesamtgewicht wie es da steht?


----------



## Christoph1984 (8. Juni 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> wer ist eigentlich Max ?
> 
> Schickes SB150.
> Zufrieden mit dem Dissector?
> ...


Mein Sohn. Darf bei jedem Rad seinen Namen auf die Reifen „schreiben“ ? Ist gestern erst fertig geworden. Feedback hält sich also noch in Grenzen. Bisher bin ich aber schwer begeistert von dem Reifen, sogar im Schlamm


----------



## Osti (8. Juni 2020)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> DT240s Naben auf DT EX471 Felgen. Fairer Preis, robust und trotzdem fast so leicht wie ein Carbon LRS



was wiegt der LRS denn?


----------



## Christoph1984 (8. Juni 2020)

Osti schrieb:


> was wiegt der LRS denn?


1780g nachgewogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeet34 (8. Juli 2020)

Nicht das beste bild, aber der aktuelle zustand von meinem. Geändert haben sich noch die Pedale falls ich das nicht erwähnt hatte. Chromag Dagger, haben btw echt böse Pins


----------



## Deleted 348981 (8. Juli 2020)

Grip entsprechend gut?
Bin auf der Suche nach was Neuem, nachdem meine Vaults jetzt endgültig im Eimer sind ...


----------



## wavekiter (8. Juli 2020)

Nimm die OneUp Alu


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. Juli 2020)

Auch wenn ich das Oneup-Zeug ansonsten ziemlich feiere und entsprechend gerne benutze, sind die Pedale leider raus für mich. Dieser Ring/diese Erhebung innen am Pedal, wo der Pedalkörper in das Gewinde übergeht, stört mich leider ziemlich....

Sorry für das OT ?


----------



## Skeet34 (9. Juli 2020)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Grip entsprechend gut?
> Bin auf der Suche nach was Neuem, nachdem meine Vaults jetzt endgültig im Eimer sind ...


Der Grip ist sehr böse in Verbindung mit meinen Fiveten. Die pins haben auch noch eine Unterlegscheibe, da ich ohne etwas zu krass finde. Sind kein leichtgewicht aber echt sehr gut wie ich finde, Crankboots könnten aber eventuell drunter leiden da die kanten am gewinde ein kleines bisschen zu groß sind.


----------



## Wanja2090 (13. Juli 2020)

Mein Yeti SB150 Fast fertig. ( Bremsen fehlen noch Maxima)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (13. Juli 2020)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das Oneup-Zeug ansonsten ziemlich feiere und entsprechend gerne benutze, sind die Pedale leider raus für mich. Dieser Ring/diese Erhebung innen am Pedal, wo der Pedalkörper in das Gewinde übergeht, stört mich leider ziemlich....
> 
> Sorry für das OT ?


selbst schon gefahren oder sagst du das nur vom anschauen? ich habe da noch nie draufgetreten und habe mit 45 keine kleinen füße.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (13. Juli 2020)

Selber gefahren. Habe es als sehr störend empfunden.
Schuhgröße 46


----------



## KasparZimmer (13. Juli 2020)

Wanja2090 schrieb:


> Mein Yeti SB150 Fast fertig. ( Bremsen fehlen noch Maxima)


Nice, was ist das für ein Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## Skeet34 (13. Juli 2020)

Wanja2090 schrieb:


> Mein Yeti SB150 Fast fertig. ( Bremsen fehlen noch Maxima)


Bin mir relativ sicher dass die Maxima nicht durch den Rahmen passen.


----------



## Wanja2090 (14. Juli 2020)

AK70 schrieb:


> Nice, was ist das für ein Kettenstrebenschutz?


Das von Santa Cruz Kettenschutz


----------



## Wanja2090 (14. Juli 2020)

Skeet34 schrieb:


> Bin mir relativ sicher dass die Maxima nicht durch den Rahmen passen.


Ich war schon dort passt gerade so ?


----------



## FRANZZ (17. Juli 2020)

Hallo Yeti Rider,

nach langem hin und her zwischen Mondraker und Yeti, habe ich mich für einen SB150 Rahmen entschieden.  

Kann ich eine Sram Boost Kurbel verwenden oder muß ich eine Superboost verwenden?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Franz


----------



## TintiFax79 (17. Juli 2020)

Hallo 

Die ganz normale Boost !!


----------



## FRANZZ (17. Juli 2020)

TintiFax79 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die ganz normale Boost !!


Danke Dir


----------



## Christoph1984 (21. Juli 2020)

Skeet34 schrieb:


> Bin mir relativ sicher dass die Maxima nicht durch den Rahmen passen.


Warum denkst du das? Spiele eigentlich auch mit dem Gedanken, mit eine Direttissima zuzulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeet34 (21. Juli 2020)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Warum denkst du das? Spiele eigentlich auch mit dem Gedanken, mit eine Direttissima zuzulegen


Die gibt es nur mit Stahlflex und die sind dicker.


----------



## deathmetal (22. Juli 2020)

Skeet34 schrieb:


> Die gibt es nur mit Stahlflex und die sind dicker.



Das stimmt nicht, ich hab eine DRT mit normalen Leitungen. Die Maxima gibt es nur mit Stahlflex.
Und ich habe wo gelesen, es gäbe von Hope Stahlflexleitungen die auch nur die normalen 5mm hätten.


----------



## CasiBergamont (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre mein 150 nun schon eine Weile und ich habe nun nach hartem geballer in den Alpen wieder ein Gabelklappern. Hatte ich schon mal und habe das mit dem neu Fetten und einsetzen des Chris King dropset weg bekommen. Scheinbar machen die Steuersatzlager die direkt im Carbon sitzen immer mal wieder Geräusche, was mich wahnsinnig macht.
Hat hier wer ähnliche Erfahrungen ??
Gibts dafür ne irgendeine Lösung ?? (Ausser unendlich dickes Fett zu nutzen)
Danke,
Casi

Anbei noch mal nen Bild vom letzten Baustand ...


----------



## Christoph1984 (22. Juli 2020)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre mein 150 nun schon eine Weile und ich habe nun nach hartem geballer in den Alpen wieder ein Gabelklappern. Hatte ich schon mal und habe das mit dem neu Fetten und einsetzen des Chris King dropset weg bekommen. Scheinbar machen die Steuersatzlager die direkt im Carbon sitzen immer mal wieder Geräusche, was mich wahnsinnig macht.
> Hat hier wer ähnliche Erfahrungen ??
> Gibts dafür ne irgendeine Lösung ?? (Ausser unendlich dickes Fett zu nutzen)
> ...


Sieht klasse aus mit der Intend Gabel. Könnte mir auch gefallen?


----------



## Christoph1984 (22. Juli 2020)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, ich hab eine DRT mit normalen Leitungen. Die Maxima gibt es nur mit Stahlflex.
> Und ich habe wo gelesen, es gäbe von Hope Stahlflexleitungen die auch nur die normalen 5mm hätten.


Stahlblex brauche ich nicht. Dann würde es ja klappen mit der DRT


----------



## Skeet34 (22. Juli 2020)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, ich hab eine DRT mit normalen Leitungen. Die Maxima gibt es nur mit Stahlflex.
> Und ich habe wo gelesen, es gäbe von Hope Stahlflexleitungen die auch nur die normalen 5mm hätten.


Die Diretissima ist nicht die Maxima, und diese hat halt blöderweise 6mm Goodrige Stahlflex. Zitat von der Seite: " Die Goodridge-Stahlflexbremsleitung hat einen Durchmesser von 6 mm (vgl. 5 mm bei anderen Bremsleitungen) " du held.


----------



## Skeet34 (22. Juli 2020)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre mein 150 nun schon eine Weile und ich habe nun nach hartem geballer in den Alpen wieder ein Gabelklappern. Hatte ich schon mal und habe das mit dem neu Fetten und einsetzen des Chris King dropset weg bekommen. Scheinbar machen die Steuersatzlager die direkt im Carbon sitzen immer mal wieder Geräusche, was mich wahnsinnig macht.
> Hat hier wer ähnliche Erfahrungen ??
> Gibts dafür ne irgendeine Lösung ?? (Ausser unendlich dickes Fett zu nutzen)
> ...


Ist aufjedenfall ein schöner aufbau. Habe seit meinem Aufbau jetzt einmal das Komplette Rad neu gefettet, das war im November? Und ich hatte noch nie Geräusche aus dem Steuerlager gehört. Fett benutze ich das von Mucoff.


----------



## deathmetal (22. Juli 2020)

Skeet34 schrieb:


> Die Diretissima ist nicht die Maxima, und diese hat halt blöderweise 6mm Goodrige Stahlflex. Zitat von der Seite: " Die Goodridge-Stahlflexbremsleitung hat einen Durchmesser von 6 mm (vgl. 5 mm bei anderen Bremsleitungen) " du held.



Sagte ich ja, die DRT hat keine Stahlflexleitungen, die Maxima eben schon. Er wollte ja die DRT und nicht die Maxima.
Aber in einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen das jemand, der das gleiche Problem mit den Stahlflexleitungen hatte, welche von Hope genommen hat, diese haben 5mm.


----------



## Skeet34 (22. Juli 2020)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Sagte ich ja, die DRT hat keine Stahlflexleitungen, die Maxima eben schon. Er wollte ja die DRT und nicht die Maxima.
> Aber in einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen das jemand, der das gleiche Problem mit den Stahlflexleitungen hatte, welche von Hope genommen hat, diese haben 5mm.


Es ging von anfangan um die Stahlflex der Maxima an dem Rad vor dem FreerideMountain VW. Und dazu fragte ich auch schon bei Yeti direkt nach die meine "Befürchtungen" bestätigt haben. Weshalb ich mir auch die Direttissima bestellt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi85 (2. August 2020)

Skeet34 schrieb:


> Es ging von anfangan um die Stahlflex der Maxima an dem Rad vor dem FreerideMountain VW. Und dazu fragte ich auch schon bei Yeti direkt nach die meine "Befürchtungen" bestätigt haben. Weshalb ich mir auch die Direttissima bestellt habe.



Also ich hab in meinem 2019 Rahmen 6mm Goodridge Leitungen drin in Kombi mit ner Guide RSC.


----------



## Maxey (4. August 2020)

Hey Boys and Girls,

habt ihr bei euch mal Spiel im Switch Infinity Link festgestellt?
Unter dem lager sind ja zwei Gewindestifte, diese könnte man theoretisch ein bisschen weiter rein drehen? Hat jemand dies schon mal gemacht?

Grüße


----------



## wavekiter (17. August 2020)

schigo3377 schrieb:


> Also ich hab in meinem 2019 Rahmen 6mm Goodridge Leitungen drin in Kombi mit ner Guide RSC.


Bei mir ebenfalls 6mm Stahflex Goodridge. 
Ist super, passt perfekt, nix klappert ohne Zusatz Massnahmen.


----------



## DerDerWo (14. November 2020)

Servus, ich habe diese Frage bereits in einem anderen Thread schon gestellt aber vielleicht gibts hier auch Infos dazu. Es geht um den Hub. Serie sind ja 230 x 60 verbaut. Was ist wenn man auf 230 x 65 geht? Kann jemand positiv oder negativ darüber berichten? Danke!


----------



## Streckenchef (16. November 2020)

wissen die US Foren nix?


----------



## DerDerWo (16. November 2020)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> wissen die US Foren nix?


Ich habs tatsächlich noch gar nicht versucht. Hab aber hier bisschen Input bekommen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-yeti-s.531201/page-71#post-17003151


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poppei (28. November 2020)

Hihi,

kann mir jmd ein WerkzeugTipp zum Einpressen des Lagers am Yeti Infinity Switch geben? Ich möchte mir selbst nix basteln...

Danke und Grüße


----------



## CasiBergamont (2. Januar 2021)

Tach Kinders,
ich habe nun trotz akribischer Wartung meines Switch Infinity links einen Garantiefall bei Yeti aufmachen lassen. Ich schmiere das scheiss Ding nun wirklich sehr oft und trotzdem ist der hintere Stift total zerkratzt.
Da Yeti das ja nich auf die Kette bekommt bin ich nun für die Wintersaison komplett eskaliert und hab mir einen Schutz gebaut.
Anstatt mit irgendwelchen Mud Guards rum zu fummeln hab ich kurzerhand das ganze Ding zu gemacht. 3mm starker geschlossen poriger Zellkautschuck in Selbstklebend wirds denn richten dachte ich mir. Wahnsinnig Strecke mach der Link eh nicht. Nu is Ruhe im Dom hoffe ich.
Is nich das schönste, aber der Link kostet ja um die 400 Euros und dafür fahre ich im Winter eben mit dem Moosgummi rum.

Erfahrungen gibts dann nach den nächsten gut Matschigen Ausfahrten.


----------



## VAN HALEN (2. Januar 2021)

Hast du die Rückseite auch abdedeckt ?
Da wird meines Erachtens der meiste Dreck reingeschleudert.


----------



## AndGer91 (2. Januar 2021)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Tach Kinders,
> ich habe nun trotz akribischer Wartung meines Switch Infinity links einen Garantiefall bei Yeti aufmachen lassen. Ich schmiere das scheiss Ding nun wirklich sehr oft und trotzdem ist der hintere Stift total zerkratzt.
> Da Yeti das ja nich auf die Kette bekommt bin ich nun für die Wintersaison komplett eskaliert und hab mir einen Schutz gebaut.
> Anstatt mit irgendwelchen Mud Guards rum zu fummeln hab ich kurzerhand das ganze Ding zu gemacht. 3mm starker geschlossen poriger Zellkautschuck in Selbstklebend wirds denn richten dachte ich mir. Wahnsinnig Strecke mach der Link eh nicht. Nu is Ruhe im Dom hoffe ich.
> ...



Weigert sich Yeti dir einen neuen SI zu schicken oder dauert es einfach nur lang?


----------



## Thebike69 (2. Januar 2021)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Tach Kinders,
> ich habe nun trotz akribischer Wartung meines Switch Infinity links einen Garantiefall bei Yeti aufmachen lassen. Ich schmiere das scheiss Ding nun wirklich sehr oft und trotzdem ist der hintere Stift total zerkratzt.
> Da Yeti das ja nich auf die Kette bekommt bin ich nun für die Wintersaison komplett eskaliert und hab mir einen Schutz gebaut.
> Anstatt mit irgendwelchen Mud Guards rum zu fummeln hab ich kurzerhand das ganze Ding zu gemacht. 3mm starker geschlossen poriger Zellkautschuck in Selbstklebend wirds denn richten dachte ich mir. Wahnsinnig Strecke mach der Link eh nicht. Nu is Ruhe im Dom hoffe ich.
> ...


Das hast du richtig gemacht, ich würde es an deiner Stelle immer dran lassen. Garantie und Kulanz ist bei Yeti sehr schleppend 😔


----------



## CasiBergamont (2. Januar 2021)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> Hast du die Rückseite auch abdedeckt ?
> Da wird meines Erachtens der meiste Dreck reingeschleudert.


Was denn für ne Rückseite? Es sind beide Seiten komplett zu.


----------



## CasiBergamont (2. Januar 2021)

AndGer91 schrieb:


> Weigert sich Yeti dir einen neuen SI zu schicken oder dauert es einfach nur lang?


Hab den alten SI jetzt natürlich komplett gereitigt und neu gefettet .... blabla ...
Brauche eben ne Lösung für die Wintersaison, sonst bin ich ja nur am nachschmieren ...

Noch hab ich von Yeti nix gehört.


----------



## gabarinza (2. Januar 2021)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Noch hab ich von Yeti nix gehört.



Über welchen Weg hast du denn Kontakt aufgenommen?

Ich hatte vor paar Jahren auch mal Probleme mit nem Rahmen (Riss in der Kettenstrebe). Über den Händler ging irgendwie nix weiter. Ich hab dann direkt bei Yeti in Colorado angerufen, und eine Woche später hatte ich per Express nen neuen Hinterbau für umsonst. War aber noch in der Gewährleistung. 
Allerdings war der Schaden nach einem heftigen Sturz gegen ein Treppengeländer, was man dem Hinterbau auch deutlich angesehen hat. Trotzdem keine Diskussionen mit Yeti.


----------



## Yeti06 (2. Januar 2021)

Bei Gocycle in Münster hat man auch einen guten Support für Yeti Bikes. Ging alles unproblematisch und auch schnell von der Kommunion her.


----------



## VAN HALEN (2. Januar 2021)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Was denn für ne Rückseite? Es sind beide Seiten komplett zu.


Joo, alles klar😉
Hätte ich mir besser auch mal gebastelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiBergamont (2. Januar 2021)

Ich habe Kontakt über TST trading. Der Generalimporteur für die Schweiz glaube ich.
Hab den Rahmen in der Schweiz gekauft.


----------



## Deleted 66735 (2. Januar 2021)

Hallo

Weiss jemand was für einen Postmount das SB 150 hinten hat !?

PM 6 oder PM 7 ?

Möchte eine Magura MT7 mit 203 mm montieren 

Adapter QM 42 oder QM 44 !?

Danke Peter


----------



## Feloni (18. Februar 2021)

seppwurz schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Weiss jemand was für einen Postmount das SB 150 hinten hat !?
> 
> ...


PM7 (Für 180mm Direct Mount). Also der QM 44 in deinem Fall.


----------



## CasiBergamont (18. Februar 2021)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Ich habe Kontakt über TST trading. Der Generalimporteur für die Schweiz glaube ich.
> Hab den Rahmen in der Schweiz gekauft.


Habe nun bereits seit einigen Wochen anstandslos einen komplett neuen infinity link bekommen.
Hat alles in allem ca 3-4 Wochen gedauert. Find ich (für die Winterzeit) eigentlich ganz ok.


----------



## Yeti06 (18. Februar 2021)

seppwurz schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Weiss jemand was für einen Postmount das SB 150 hinten hat !?
> 
> ...


Reicht hinten nicht ne 180er aus?


----------



## gabarinza (18. Februar 2021)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Habe nun bereits seit einigen Wochen anstandslos einen komplett neuen infinity link bekommen.
> Hat alles in allem ca 3-4 Wochen gedauert. Find ich (für die Winterzeit) eigentlich ganz ok.



Warum musstest du den tauschen?


----------



## kneesliding (3. März 2021)

Servus,

hat jemand versucht, eine MDR-P Magura Scheibe in 180mm hinten zu montieren? Ich habe eine Hope Floating disc in 180 versucht, aber die Neiten haben am Rahmen gerieben.

und vielleicht sind sie in einer etwas anderen Position.

und ich möchte nicht wirklich mit einem 203er am Heck fahren

Gruß, Pete


----------



## kneesliding (5. März 2021)

Es Funktioniert....


----------



## kneesliding (5. März 2021)

Die nieten sind anders als bei Hope.
Die bei Magura sind mit der Scheibe Plan, bei Hope nicht.

In Kombination mit einen 180mm scheibe, denke bei 203 ist es egal.
Aber ich wollte hinten einen 180er verbauen.

Gruß, Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (6. März 2021)

Hmmmmm Titanschrauben!


----------



## kneesliding (22. März 2021)

Hallo,

Ich überlege, ein RockShox Coil-Dämpfer für meine SB-150 zu kaufen, aber ich bin nicht sicher, welche Buchse ich brauchen werde, hat jemand schon versucht oder gemacht? und kann mir sagen, welche ich brauche?

Danke!


----------



## toschi85 (22. März 2021)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich überlege, ein RockShox Coil-Dämpfer für meine SB-150 zu kaufen, aber ich bin nicht sicher, welche Buchse ich brauchen werde, hat jemand schon versucht oder gemacht? und kann mir sagen, welche ich brauche?
> 
> Danke!


Du brauchst einmal die einzelbuchse für die untere Aufnahme und oben diese 





						Dämpferbuchse  36,0 x 8 mm Alu, 5-teilig Fox Yeti SB150 vorne | GO CYCLE
					

Dämpferbuchse  36,0 x 8 mm Alu, 5-teilig Fox Yeti SB150 vorne



					www.gocycle.de
				




Die untere habe ich damals nur bei Yetifan gefunden 





						YETI SB130 SB140 SB150 SB165 Shock spacer | Yetifan
					

For SB130 -SB140 - SB150 & SB1652019 - current



					yetifan.myshopify.com


----------



## kneesliding (23. März 2021)

Hey!

dumme Frage vielleicht, aber ich würde gerne auf eine RS Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil wechseln. Habe schon auf die ZEB vorne getauscht.
aber da das Zeug hier in Europa wegen COVID sooooo schwer zu bekommen ist, scheint es keine zu geben und lange Wartezeiten.

Ein Kumpel hat eine 230x57,5mm zu verkaufen.

Passt das?


----------



## kneesliding (24. März 2021)

toschi85 schrieb:


> Du brauchst einmal die einzelbuchse für die untere Aufnahme und oben diese
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus,

kann ich einfach die alten verwenden?


----------



## toschi85 (24. März 2021)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann ich einfach die alten verwenden?


Geht natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (25. März 2021)

Servus,

Hat jemand schon die Lager am Hinterbau gewechselt? Aufwendig? Oder geht das relativ easy.

Ich habe irgend na knacken und ich vermute es kommt von daher... BB schon gepüft..


----------



## CAPF (25. März 2021)

Hallo! Welche Lager meinst du genau? Mit dem richtigen Lageraustreiber und Einpresswerkzeug ist die Angelegenheit machbar. Ich würde die Lager nicht mit einem Behelfswerkzeug wir z.B. einer 19er Nuss einschlagen wollen. Das geht garantiert nicht gut. Aber versuche erst mal ein Lagerkit zu bekommen. Die waren kürzlich nicht mehr verfügbar und ich habe die Lager einzeln bestellt. Ich nehme an, dass du die Lagerschrauben alle schon nachgezogen hast?


----------



## kneesliding (25. März 2021)

ich habe einen Einpress tool von Huber.... aber ob der taugt...
Lager habe ich noch nichtgeprüft, ob die lieferbar sind...


----------



## Yeti06 (25. März 2021)

Die Lager sind hier verfügbar 









						Yeti Cycles Ersatzlager Kit für SB130 / SB150 ab 2019 und SB140 / SB165 ab 2020
					

Das Ersatzlager Kit für SB130 / SB150 ab 2019 und SB140 / SB165 ab 2020 von Yeti Cycles macht Dein Bike wieder fit Mit dem Ersatzlager Kit für SB130 und SB150 ab 2019 sowie SB140 und SB165 ab 2020 von Yeti Cycles kannst Du Dein Bike wieder flottmache




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## kneesliding (30. März 2021)

Hast du der RS gleitbuchse rausgepresst? 
Und die Plastik Fox Teile dann verwendet? 

Danke,  Peter


----------



## kneesliding (31. März 2021)

toschi85 schrieb:


> Du brauchst einmal die einzelbuchse für die untere Aufnahme und oben diese
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du der Rockshox gleitbuchse rausgepresst? Das metal lager ab werk.
Und die Plastik Fox Teile dann verwendet? 

Danke, Peter


----------



## Angler93 (15. April 2021)

Servus, 

Hat hier jemand schon Infos zum Yeti sb 140 Rahmen in 27,5 "??


----------



## kneesliding (22. April 2021)

Moin...

Blöde Frage wie immer.... 😁

Wollte mir einen neuen kurbel holen. 
Aber irgendwie wurde ich nicht schlau.

Welche Breite hat das BB bzw. Gehäuse? 

68/73 oder 83mm

Danke 😊

Pete


----------



## Ben-HD (22. April 2021)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Blöde Frage wie immer.... 😁
> 
> ...


----------



## kneesliding (22. April 2021)

Ahhhhhhhh

That's what the 92 in PF92 bedeutet 🤣🤣🤣🤪🤪🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emmy198484 (23. April 2021)

Hat schon mal jemand darüber nachgedacht aus einem sb 150 ein        sb 165 zu machen. 
Durch tauschen des linkes und einen längeren Dämpfer, ich bin der Meinung das sollte passen. Ich habe schon mal beide Rahmen in xl vermessen und die ganzen längen sind identisch vom Haupt Rahmen und Hinterbau. 

Mfg Steffen


----------



## Yeti06 (24. April 2021)

ich glaub mal was gelesen zu haben das es nicht passt. aber was geht ist 155mm mit dem gleichen Dämpfer.








						Yeti SB150 Link
					

Das Warten hat ein Ende! Unser SB150-Link bringt alle kinematischen Änderungen, die das Abwärtsfahren des SB150 deutlich verbessern. Die Progression wurde von 15% auf 26% erhöht. Das Ergebnis ist eine signifikant bessere Sensibilität bei kleinen Unebenheiten, eine bessere Unterstützung in der...




					cascadecomponents.de


----------



## gabarinza (25. April 2021)

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem CC Link? Ich hab schon überlegt das zu testen, aber grad billig isses ja nicht.


----------



## Yeti06 (25. April 2021)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Wladio (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo mal eine Frage ging bei jemanden sonst die Main Pivot Bolzen fürs schmieren des SI links schwergängig raus? 
musste es von der antriebsseite aus vorsichtig raus klopfen. War auch kaum geschmiert nach der Demontage


----------



## Psisp (11. Juni 2021)

@Wladio 
Hab dem Rahmen, vor der eigentlichen Montage der Komponenten, gleich mal das Upgrade auf das Cascade Link spendiert. Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die Schrauben sonderlich schwer zu lösen wären. Aber der Gummihammer dennoch nötig. Alle Schrauben waren quasi trocken, wenn man von der recht großzügig verwendeten Schraubensicherung absieht.
Kann mich erinnern, dass ich vor Jahren mal für einen losen Bekannten einen gebrauchten SB5.5 Rahmen aufgebaut habe. Da waren alle Alu-Schrauben des Hinterbaus vergammelt und kaum schadlos zu lösen.


----------



## TobiNRW (27. Juni 2021)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich baue mir gerade ein 2020er SB150 auf. Während ich auf meinen LRS warte grüble ich noch bezüglich der Reifen. Auf meinem Patrol hatte ich zuletzt jeweils DHRII und DHR in 2.3. Bin damit immer super zurecht gekommen. Allerdings überlege ich, diesmal eine Nummer größer zu gehen mit DHRII in 2.4 WT und Assegai in 2.5 WT. Wegen der großen Räder würde ich eigentlich gerne bei leichteren Reifen bleiben zumal ich bei knapp 70kg liege. Felgen sind EX471. Machen die Hinterbauen immnoch Problem mit schleifenden Reifen?


Ich fahre in meinem SB150 2020 aktuell Bontrager Line Pro 30mm mit 2,5 DD Assegai und 2,4 DD und habe keine Probleme. 
Teste nächste Woche mal einen 2.6 Hellkat AGC und einen 2.4 Pinner Pro AGC hinten.


----------



## joker78 (4. Juli 2021)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre mein 150 nun schon eine Weile und ich habe nun nach hartem geballer in den Alpen wieder ein Gabelklappern. Hatte ich schon mal und habe das mit dem neu Fetten und einsetzen des Chris King dropset weg bekommen. Scheinbar machen die Steuersatzlager die direkt im Carbon sitzen immer mal wieder Geräusche, was mich wahnsinnig macht.
> Hat hier wer ähnliche Erfahrungen ??
> Gibts dafür ne irgendeine Lösung ?? (Ausser unendlich dickes Fett zu nutzen)
> ...


Servus,
Hab ich bei mir auch. Anderer Rahmen gleiche Gabel selber Steuersatz 





						Klemmbarer Spacer 1 1/8" 10mm "Steerer Clamp" | Reverse Components
					

Der „ STEERER CLAMP" Spacer ist ein Steuersatz Spacer mit einer zusätzlichen Klemmfunktion!Dieser wird anstelle des normalen 10mm Spacers unter dem Vorbau platziert. Er erzeugt zusätzliche Klemmkräfte um "lose" Steuersätze zu vermeiden!Er ist auch super nützlich, wenn du an deinem Fahrrad...




					reverse-components.com
				



Wirkt wunder
Gruß


----------



## CasiBergamont (25. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach der Schraube für das untere Dämpferende. Nicht die Kleine Klemmscharueb sondern die Große die den Dämpfer hält.
Hat hier vielleicht wer eine übrig die er nicht braucht ???
Bei mir ist der Innensechskant kaputt gegeangen .... was ne scheiss Konstruktion die Schraube ...

Danke,
Casi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgerstaecker (8. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, weiß jemand ob man bei Rahmengrösse M auch eine Sattelstütze mit 175mm Hub verbauen kann? Yeti selber verbaut ja bei der Größe M standardmässig nur Stützen mit 150mm Hub.
Wie tief lässt sich die Stütze versenken bei interner Zugvelegung?


----------



## Wanja2090 (8. August 2021)

Hey, also ich hab gehört maximal 150 mm


----------



## TintiFax79 (8. August 2021)

rgerstaecker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, weiß jemand ob man bei Rahmengrösse M auch eine Sattelstütze mit 175mm Hub verbauen kann? Yeti selber verbaut ja bei der Größe M standardmässig nur Stützen mit 150mm Hub.
> Wie tief lässt sich die Stütze versenken bei interner Zugvelegung?


Also ich fahre die One Up mit 180mm Hub bei Rahmen Größe M und bin 175 Groß


----------



## evilsheep26 (12. August 2021)

Ich hab eine 182mm bei 1,75 in funktioniert ohne Probleme


----------



## Angler93 (22. August 2021)

Servus,
Weiß jemand woher man die Einzelbuchse für den Dämpfer hinten her bekommt wenn man einen neuen Dämpfer einbauen möchte.


----------



## Streckenchef (22. August 2021)

geh mal auf die Yeti Homepage, da gibts ne Artikel nummer. dann beim Yeti Händler deines Vertrauens bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angler93 (22. August 2021)

Kannst du mir bitte einen link schicken? Ich finde nix 😀


----------



## toschi85 (22. August 2021)

Hab meine bei Yeti Fan bestellt


----------



## toschi85 (22. August 2021)

YETI SB130 SB140 SB150 SB165 Shock spacer | Yetifan
					

For SB130 -SB140 - SB150 & SB1652019 - current



					yetifan.myshopify.com


----------



## Angler93 (22. August 2021)

toschi85 schrieb:


> YETI SB130 SB140 SB150 SB165 Shock spacer | Yetifan
> 
> 
> For SB130 -SB140 - SB150 & SB1652019 - current
> ...




Man kann es nicht in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## toschi85 (22. August 2021)

Bei mir geht's


----------



## Angler93 (22. August 2021)

toschi85 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht's





Echt 😯😯 muss man sich erst anmelden


----------



## Ben-HD (22. August 2021)

Bei mir gehts auch.


----------



## Yeti06 (22. August 2021)

Yeti Fan geht sehr gut zu bestellen oder versuche es bei https://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/126/lang/x/kw/YETI/


----------



## Angler93 (22. August 2021)

Danke 👌 habe bei Yetifan bestellt


----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2021)

Wenn es ruppig wird, schüttelts mich ordentlich durch. Bin jetzt nicht sicher, ob mein Fox Fahrwerk (36er und X2 Factory) mal nen ordentlichen Service brauch, oder ob ich vielleicht mal nen Coil-Dämpfer probieren sollte... wie sind eure Erfahrungen beim SB150 von Luft auf Coil?

Einstellungen am Fahrwerk habe ich schon hoch & runter probiert, wüsste aktuell nicht was ich an Einstellungen verändern soll damit das Fahrwerk sensibler + plüschiger reagiert. Die Hinterbaulager habe ich bereits geprüft, die laufen allesamt noch gut. Mein SB150 war allerdings noch nie plüschig und überaus sensibel, gab immer recht viel Feedback, guter Midstroke Support, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streckenchef (6. September 2021)

leih dir doch mal nen shock wizard oder wie das teil heisst...coil macht meiner erfahrung nach and der gabel mehr unterschied als am hinterbau, insbesonder bei recht linearen hinterbauten


----------



## Kai5490 (6. September 2021)

Angler93 schrieb:


> H


----------



## Kai5490 (6. September 2021)

Hallo, ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines SB150. Habe den Rahmen gebraucht bekommen und es war ein Fox DHX2 verbaut. Den Rest hab ich mir neu zusammengestellt oder auch noch vorhandene Komponenten verwendet. Habe bislang noch nie einen Coil gefahren und war sehr gespannt. Der Vorbesitzer ist laut seiner Angabe noch 2-3kg schwerer gewesen als ich (ich liege bei 72kg ohne „Ausrüstung“) verbaut ist eine 450er Feder. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl das diese zu weich für mich ist, habe die Druckstufe schon ziemlich nach oben geschraubt. Also im lockeren Gelände, arbeitet er wie Butter, allerdings bei groben Einschlägen hab ich das Gefühl das er zu früh am Limit ist. Habt ihr da noch Tipps zur Einstellung? Oder vllt fährt ja noch einer den verbauten Dämpfer und kann mir was zur Federhärte sagen.
Besten Dank schon mal✌🏼


----------



## TintiFax79 (23. September 2021)

So nach dem mein Fox Dämpfer beim Service ist, werde ich heute Abend mal den neuen EXT im Custom tune einbauen 😍


----------



## Streckenchef (23. September 2021)

Kai5490 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines SB150. Habe den Rahmen gebraucht bekommen und es war ein Fox DHX2 verbaut. Den Rest hab ich mir neu zusammengestellt oder auch noch vorhandene Komponenten verwendet. Habe bislang noch nie einen Coil gefahren und war sehr gespannt. Der Vorbesitzer ist laut seiner Angabe noch 2-3kg schwerer gewesen als ich (ich liege bei 72kg ohne „Ausrüstung“) verbaut ist eine 450er Feder. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl das diese zu weich für mich ist, habe die Druckstufe schon ziemlich nach oben geschraubt. Also im lockeren Gelände, arbeitet er wie Butter, allerdings bei groben Einschlägen hab ich das Gefühl das er zu früh am Limit ist. Habt ihr da noch Tipps zur Einstellung? Oder vllt fährt ja noch einer den verbauten Dämpfer und kann mir was zur Federhärte sagen.
> Besten Dank schon mal✌🏼



Ne Fox Gabel löst das Problem. Brand Synergy nennt sich das 
Scherz beiseite. Wenn dann Low Speed oder halt ne härtere Feder. Was stört dich denn genau?


----------



## DerDerWo (26. Oktober 2021)

Servus zusammen, sollte meine Planung 2022 konkret werden, steht für 2022 mein Yeti SB150 Rahmenkit (L aus 2020) zum Verkauf. Zerlegt und in den Bikemarkt wandert es erst, wenn alles in trockenen Tüchern ist. Vorab aber schon mal hier zur Info. Sollte jemand, jemanden kennen, der jemanden kennt ... der Interesse hat!


----------



## ZzerO (26. Oktober 2021)

TintiFax79 schrieb:


> So nach dem mein Fox Dämpfer beim Service ist, werde ich heute Abend mal den neuen EXT im Custom tune einbauen 😍Anhang anzeigen 1344116


Hi, English speaker here 
How much do you weigh? I have the EXT and cascade linkage on my Sb 150 and I got a 350 and 375 spring from EXT. I weigh 64 kg without clothes.
I now use the 350 spring, and like it a lot, but I do use full travel frequently.

t


----------



## TintiFax79 (26. Oktober 2021)

ZzerO schrieb:


> Hi, English speaker here
> How much do you weigh? I have the EXT and cascade linkage on my Sb 150 and I got a 350 and 375 spring from EXT. I weigh 64 kg without clothes.
> I now use the 350 spring, and like it a lot, but I do use full travel frequently.
> 
> t


Hello 
I’m going with the same Setup and the Same Wight, so for me it’s perfekt


----------



## danny2705 (12. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Mal ne frage an die coil Fahrer hier. Die wurde hier auch schon mal gestellt aber ohne so richtiges Ergebnis. Ich wiege um die 82kg fahrfertig. Was für eine federrate fahrt ihr denn? Natürlich kann ich das auch selber durch fahren rausbekommen, aber nen grober Tipp wäre schon mega. Dann wäre ja noch die Sache mit der Progression. Das Cascade Link soll ja mega funktionieren mit der linearen Feder. . Kann da eine progressive Feder mit dem Standard Link mithalten bzw. vergleichbar? Wäre dann die günstigere Variante mit gleichem ergebniss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streckenchef (13. Dezember 2021)

das hier ist meistens recht hilfreich:





						Spring Calculator - TF Tuned
					

Spring Calculator - TF Tuned are experts in mountain bike and bicycle suspension service and repair, including setting-up the for you and your bike




					www.tftuned.com


----------



## nilo888 (15. Dezember 2021)

danny2705 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Mal ne frage an die coil Fahrer hier. Die wurde hier auch schon mal gestellt aber ohne so richtiges Ergebnis. Ich wiege um die 82kg fahrfertig. Was für eine federrate fahrt ihr denn? Natürlich kann ich das auch selber durch fahren rausbekommen, aber nen grober Tipp wäre schon mega. Dann wäre ja noch die Sache mit der Progression. Das Cascade Link soll ja mega funktionieren mit der linearen Feder. . Kann da eine progressive Feder mit dem Standard Link mithalten bzw. vergleichbar? Wäre dann die günstigere Variante mit gleichem ergebniss.


Hi,
ich hab 82kg nackig. Cascade Link und 11.6 hab ne 450iger drin.


----------



## danny2705 (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin zwar noch kein Meter gefahren, aber die 450er Feder in meinem Dvo Jade x fühlt sich gut an. was ist deine Meinung zum Cascade link? Empfehlung? Wie oben geschrieben, hab ich noch die Option mit Standard link plus progressiver Feder. Bei dvo wäre das eine 425/500er federrate. Was für eine Feder hattest du ohne cascade link drin?


----------



## Wladio (15. Dezember 2021)

Hallo, wie und woher kommt man noch an den cascade Link dran wenn nicht auf der Homepage? Kann man soweit ich weiß nur mit einer Kreditkarte bezahlen


----------



## nilo888 (16. Dezember 2021)

Wladio schrieb:


> Hallo, wie und woher kommt man noch an den cascade Link dran wenn nicht auf der Homepage? Kann man soweit ich weiß nur mit einer Kreditkarte bezahlen











						Mountain Bike Performance Upgrades | US | Cascade Components
					

Discover cutting-edge technology upgrades to give your mountain bike maximum performance on the toughest terrain. Shop MTB links, chain guides and brakes.




					cascadecomponents.bike
				



Kannst doch mit Paypal auch bezahlen


----------



## nilo888 (16. Dezember 2021)

danny2705 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar noch kein Meter gefahren, aber die 450er Feder in meinem Dvo Jade x fühlt sich gut an. was ist deine Meinung zum Cascade link? Empfehlung? Wie oben geschrieben, hab ich noch die Option mit Standard link plus progressiver Feder. Bei dvo wäre das eine 425/500er federrate. Was für eine Feder hattest du ohne cascade link drin?


Ich hab den Link gleich getauscht als ich das Bike aufgebaut habe...hab quasi keinen richtigen Vergleich.

Aber der Bock fährt sich echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angler93 (11. März 2022)

Der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf falls jemand Interesse hat gerne pn🙂


----------



## Lane6Riders (11. März 2022)

Wer noch etwas Inspiration braucht 🤘🔥


----------



## Angler93 (11. März 2022)

Dirtmaster2012 schrieb:


> Wer noch etwas Inspiration braucht 🤘🔥


Das ist immerhin der gleiche Rahmen 😄👍


----------



## xMARTINx (15. März 2022)

Find ich echt nicht schön, und aosst auch nicht zu nem Yeti. Ziemlich drüber...aber Geschmackssache


----------



## Skeet34 (15. März 2022)

Find man muss hier auch nicht irgendwelche "ich Verkauf mein Zeugs" posts in fremde Threads packen die Yetis enthalten...


----------



## derunkenmonkey (14. April 2022)

Hi, nach langer Suche nach den Lagern für mein SB 150 möchte ich mein Wissen teilen: Hier die Lager für Switch Infinity (https://www.kugellager-shop.net/6902-fe-llb-f6902-2rs-max-e-kugellager.html) und den Jeti Hinterbau (https://www.kugellager-shop.net/6902vrs-10-6902v-2rs-e-kugellager.html) wie im BC-Kit, einzeln: 
*6902 LLU MAX-E:* 15 x 28 x 7 mm
*F6902 2RS:* 15 x 28 x 7 mm
LG


----------



## Blauerbaer (29. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen hat jemand von euch schon dieses Problem am Yeti SB150  (Modell 2019 )die Rahmendurchführung für den Schaltzug ist aufgescheuert. Gibts da eine Lösung dafür? Wie verhält sich Yeti?


----------



## Yeti06 (29. April 2022)

Das ist aber böse 🫢🫢


----------



## nilo888 (2. Mai 2022)

Hi,

sollte jemand Interesse an einem Cascade  Components Link Interesse haben...bitte PN


----------



## Yeti06 (21. Mai 2022)

Blauerbaer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen hat jemand von euch schon dieses Problem am Yeti SB150  (Modell 2019 )die Rahmendurchführung für den Schaltzug ist aufgescheuert. Gibts da eine Lösung dafür? Wie verhält sich Yeti?
> Anhang anzeigen 1467882Anhang anzeigen 1467883


Die 2022er Modelle haben eine Hülse am Ausgangsloch drin das das nicht mehr scheuert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti06 (23. Mai 2022)

Grüße zusammen, 

Ich hab mal eine Frage und bitte. Ich baue mir gerade das SB140 auf und habe mit dem Kettenblatt der Kurbel ein Problem. 
Könnte mir jemand mal das Maß von Mitte Innenlager Gehäuse zum Kettenblatt der Kurbel messen?! Ich habe das Gefühl, das mein Kettenblatt zu dicht an der Schwinge dran ist. Sind etwa  2-3mm nur. 
 Zum messen geht auch das SB 130/150/165 sind ja alle gleich mit nem 92 Gehäuse. 

Danke euch !!!


----------



## Skeet34 (23. Mai 2022)

Yeti06 schrieb:


> Grüße zusammen,
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage und bitte. Ich baue mir gerade das SB140 auf und habe mit dem Kettenblatt der Kurbel ein Problem.
> Könnte mir jemand mal das Maß von Mitte Innenlager Gehäuse zum Kettenblatt der Kurbel messen?! Ich habe das Gefühl, das mein Kettenblatt zu dicht an der Schwinge dran ist. Sind etwa  2-3mm nur.
> ...


Hast mal ein Bild? Bei meinem ist das mit dem Ovalen Kettenblatt auch verdammt knapp gewesen...


----------



## Yeti06 (23. Mai 2022)

Skeet34 schrieb:


> Hast mal ein Bild? Bei meinem ist das mit dem Ovalen Kettenblatt auch verdammt knapp gewesen...


Ja hier


----------



## Yeti06 (23. Mai 2022)

Sind 48mm Mitte Gehäuse zur Innenseite Kettenblatt


----------



## Yeti06 (23. Mai 2022)

Könnte einer von euch mal bitte nachmessen auf welches Maß ihr kommt. 

Danke


----------



## nilo888 (24. Mai 2022)

Yeti06 schrieb:


> Ja hier


Sieht bei mir mit 34er Kettenblatt genau so aus.


----------



## Yeti06 (24. Mai 2022)

Das ist aber nur ein 32er 😳


----------



## nilo888 (24. Mai 2022)

Ich werd Mittag mal in den Keller gehen und messen ;-)


----------



## nilo888 (24. Mai 2022)

Sorry, bissi spät
Also, Sb150 34er Kettenblatt bis Mitte Tretlager 52/53mm und bei dem SB140 von mein Weibchen mit 28er ist es auch so viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti06 (24. Mai 2022)

Ohhjeeee ok danke dir dann brauche ich nen anderes Kettenblatt. Bei E13 gib es leider keine richtigen Angaben.


----------

